# First clomid IUI cycle - 16 months TTC



## hoping23

Hi All.
I started my clomid 50mg last night. I go back in on the 13th for more blood and an ultrasound. I guess yesterdays test showed only 3 follicles in my right ovary and 0 in my left.... that makes me very upset and nervous that it may not work!!!! :nope:

Last month I had two uterine polyps removed. I also have some cysts in my ovaries and some degree of endo as well.

I'd love to hear some positive stories.... just looking for a silver lining or some hope. :cry:

Baby dust to all.


----------



## AmesLouise

Hi there!
I had my first round of clomid in December, 100mg day 5-9 and IUI. I ended up pregnant and miscarried. I knew from about 5 weeks along that things weren't looking good as far as growth. My blood work was great- almost quadrupled in numbers.
I'm with you on this cycle. I just started 100mg last night too (day 4-9). I'm eager to hear how you are doing. The only symptom I have are headaches. I had them last time too.I will start opk's on tuesday (2 times a day 10 and 2pm).. Expecting IUI next Friday


----------



## trying hard

Hi ladies I am doing my first IUI this cycle and am now day 3 , would love to go on this ride together :D


----------



## 1hopefull

3 follies is a perfect number! (you really don't want more than that, maybe 4). i got preggo twice with one follie (cycles 17 and 20 ttc). crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## purplesparkle

good luck had my 1st iui last friday, one more week till I find out whether it has worked. hope all goes well for you guys


----------



## hoping23

Thank you all so much. Last night was my last pill and now I just have to wait until I go in on Tuesday (day 12) for my blood and ultrasound.... nervous but excited!
Hoping for my 1st IUI next week.
I hope you all keep me posted! It's so much easier with support. :hugs:


----------



## trying hard

This has been a pretty bad week for side effects from clomid so far, Lots of hot flushes and head aches. Hopefully it means it is doing a super duper job. My blood-work starts on friday (day10). How are people feeling?


----------



## drsquid

i took femara not clomid but.. this cycle i only made 2 big follies.. had my iui today


----------



## hoping23

The only side effect/feeling I had was pressure like my ovaries were huge! Although I've been having off and on headaches today (yesterday was my last day of clomid)
Drs.... Fx for you! Can't wait to hear.


----------



## Allie2009

Good luck to you all!!! I am 2dpiui this one is our 1st and hoping it to be our last...lol We have been ttc for the last 45+ cycles..I will be testing on my sisters b-day (March 21st). Hope we have some good news to share then!! :dust:


----------



## AmesLouise

hoping23 said:


> Thank you all so much. Last night was my last pill and now I just have to wait until I go in on Tuesday (day 12) for my blood and ultrasound.... nervous but excited!
> Hoping for my 1st IUI next week.
> I hope you all keep me posted! It's so much easier with support. :hugs:

How exciting!! I will also be having my ultrasound check on Tuesday. I too am hoping for IUI this next week!!! TONS of baby dust being sprinkled on you! :)


----------



## LouTTC1

Hi.

I'm roughly on the same timescales as you all on this post.

Yesterday I finished my 5th day of taking clomid for the first time. Today I am on CD9 and have my first ultrasound on Monday morning.

On my normal cycles I don't tend to ovulate until about day 20-23 and have cycles that are 28-32 days long. 

If clomid brings my ovulation forward I'll hopefully be having IUI at the end of the week. Sending lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## trying hard

DrS Two big follicles is great!!! I'm hoping for two :) How idi it feel? Was it a bit likr HSG? How are you feeling now?


Hoping I have been feeling like my overies are going to explode too, I hope they don't find cysts when I go in US, there has been a bit of pain so feeling nervous. Today was my last pill. :D


Alllie :dust: that everything went well and you will have something else to celebrate for you sisters birthday :)


Ames Make sure you tell us all how it goes. My bloods start Thursday :D SO EXCITED!!!


Lou lots of :dust: that O comes early so you can get started:dust:


----------



## drsquid

iui was fine.. doesnt really hurt. he doesnt have trouble getting through my cervix which the hsg did so.. this was my 3rd.. perfectly timed this time so.. fingers crossed


----------



## AmesLouise

My first IUI was painless. Second was so painful and that was the cycle I got pregnant. I had 2 follies and conceived one. I'm hoping for more than two this time! :)


----------



## trying hard

My OH is so scared of triplets so I think 2 follies will be great.


----------



## hoping23

Good morning everyone! :hi:
Ames... I'm super excited we're the same day!

Trying... I felt the exact same as you. I actually called my nurse nurse yesterday morning because I had some pain but when she called back she said that it was normal at this time to have some pain when moving because everything is super stimulated. Fx that it's that and not a cyst!

I can only assume it wasn't early "O"ing. Normally I'm between days 15-17 and today is just day 10. 

Here's to a GREAT week for all of us! :friends:


----------



## hoping23

Allie2009 said:


> Good luck to you all!!! I am 2dpiui this one is our 1st and hoping it to be our last...lol We have been ttc for the last 45+ cycles..I will be testing on my sisters b-day (March 21st). Hope we have some good news to share then!! :dust:

You test the day I leave for Florida.... what a great day! I'll be checking for updates from the airport! :winkwink:



purplesparkle said:


> good luck had my 1st iui last friday, one more week till I find out whether it has worked. hope all goes well for you guys

I can't even wait to hear!!!! Let us know! Good luck!

Drs... good luck! :flower:


----------



## drsquid

thanks guys.. 

hoping-- oooh florida. id be jealous if i wasnt also going on vaca.. 

ames- sorry your 2nd was painful. all 3 of mine have been painless.. i didnt even have cramping after this one.


----------



## trying hard

Thanks hoping

I guess I will find out soon when I go in for scan anyway, The last thing I want is to go onto BCP though. The thing that makes me think it may be a cyst is that it has been the same every month on clomid and only on the left side... Maybe I just O better from that side??

I hope everyone has a great day today :wave:


----------



## Allie2009

Hoping23: you are so luck to get to go to FL!! We are taking a trip to DC in April! I can't wait...it's been way to long and deff over do for a vaca!!! Hope you have fun!!


----------



## hoping23

Thanks Allie.... 10 days in the sun seems like the best way to spend my TWW!!!!! =) I've never been to DC that sounds fun too.


----------



## Allie2009

hoping23 said:


> Thanks Allie.... 10 days in the sun seems like the best way to spend my TWW!!!!! =) I've never been to DC that sounds fun too.

Yes that will be a fun way to spend the TWW!! I have never been to DC, but I'm so ready to get out of town!!


----------



## AmesLouise

hoping23 said:


> Thank you all so much. Last night was my last pill and now I just have to wait until I go in on Tuesday (day 12) for my blood and ultrasound.... nervous but excited!
> Hoping for my 1st IUI next week.
> I hope you all keep me posted! It's so much easier with support. :hugs:

Good Luck tomorrow!!! Keep us posted! I have my apt too. I'm feeling hugely bloated down there. I hope things are going well!


----------



## drsquid

im spending my tww in belize.. plan on doing whatever the heck i want.. ill figure it out when i get home.. bringing tampons on the umbrella theory =)


----------



## hoping23

Ames... how did it go?
I know I'm not supposed to ask the tech... but i did... she said I had one 14mm on each side. I also have a cyst in each ovary and a fibroid on my uterus (just had 2 polyps removed).... 
Is 14mm big enough? And I was hoping for more than one on each side! Now I just have to wait to hear from my nurse for the actually results.... 

Fx:shrug:


----------



## hoping23

drsquid said:


> im spending my tww in belize.. plan on doing whatever the heck i want.. ill figure it out when i get home.. bringing tampons on the umbrella theory =)

Have fun!!!! Much more exotic than Orlando!!!!


----------



## AmesLouise

hoping23 said:


> Ames... how did it go?
> I know I'm not supposed to ask the tech... but i did... she said I had one 14mm on each side. I also have a cyst in each ovary and a fibroid on my uterus (just had 2 polyps removed)....
> Is 14mm big enough? And I was hoping for more than one on each side! Now I just have to wait to hear from my nurse for the actually results....
> 
> Fx:shrug:

14mm is great! What do they do about the cysts?
I was sorta bummed at my ultrasound. My doc was so quiet and I had to ask questions. She was sorta short. She said that I have 2 follicles, one about 10mm and one about 11mm (10 cd). She expects that I will ovulate Fri/Sat. If I will start testing my LH tomorrow at 2pm. 
I have another apt on Friday afternoon. If I don't surge by then, she will give me the trigger shot and do another ultrasound. IUI on Saturday. 
Keep me posted on you! It's so nice having someone going through all of this at the same time!


----------



## hoping23

My nurse called but the site was down so couldn't post. I go back in Thursday for repeat testing. If numbers look good and I surged on my own I'll go back Friday for IUI, if not Saturday is the day. My nurse commented on the cyst bu said we're just ignoring them for now.

Ames.....good luck Friday! Today was cd12 for me.


----------



## LouTTC1

Hi all.

I had my scan on Monday and have three follicles. One was at 14 and the other two at 11.

I've been booked in for another scan on Thursday and if I haven't had my positive ovulation test but things look good they'll give me the injection thing and I'll have IUI on Friday. It is exciting that things are on the go for us and that on Thursday or Friday we'll have our first IUI done! 

It is nice to have found others going through the same thing at around the same time!


----------



## hoping23

LouTTC1 said:


> It is nice to have found others going through the same thing at around the same time!

Hi Lou... it is definitely nice! :hi:
I go back in tomorrow at 9am (EST). I'm hoping things work out that I go back in on Friday because we have his girls (2 from a previous marriage 8/11), and we haven't told them we're trying so it makes things a little more difficult with having the IUI saturday.

Best of luck!


----------



## hoping23

Any updates ladies?

I went today for my 2nd ultrasound and blood work. The follie on my left side grew from 14mm to 17mm since Tuesday. The one on the right didn't.... stayed at the 14mm.. =(
The tech said my lining looked great (12)....? I think she said they want to see it over an 8.
Waiting to hear back on my blood.

Let me know how you are all doing!


----------



## LouTTC1

Hi.

This morning I still didn't have a positive on the ovulation test.

I had my scan and I have one follicle at something like 21mm. The others didn't grow. I'm disappointed that there is only one but I guess it just takes one. 

I've been given the injection to bring on ovulation and have my IUI appointment booked for tomorrow! :happydance: My appointment is late morning so I've taken the whole day off work. I know you don't have to but I'd feel better just going home to chill out after.

Hope everyone else is getting on ok.


----------



## sienasmama

1hopefull said:


> 3 follies is a perfect number! (you really don't want more than that, maybe 4). i got preggo twice with one follie (cycles 17 and 20 ttc). crossing my fingers for you.

I think she's referring to the number on day 3, not on trigger day. My RE told me she likes to see 6-10 follies on each side on day 3. But no more than 3 on the trigger day. I conceived my daughter 3 years ago with only one mature follie. But on that same cycle, my day 3 count was 23. Just making sure I understand, because my current cycle, I only had 7 follies total on day 3 and my RE said that was low for my age (35).


----------



## hoping23

sienasmama said:


> 1hopefull said:
> 
> 
> 3 follies is a perfect number! (you really don't want more than that, maybe 4). i got preggo twice with one follie (cycles 17 and 20 ttc). crossing my fingers for you.
> 
> I think she's referring to the number on day 3, not on trigger day. My RE told me she likes to see 6-10 follies on each side on day 3. But no more than 3 on the trigger day. I conceived my daughter 3 years ago with only one mature follie. But on that same cycle, my day 3 count was 23. Just making sure I understand, because my current cycle, I only had 7 follies total on day 3 and my RE said that was low for my age (35).Click to expand...

That's exactly what I was talking about. Two months before I had 7 (prior to any treatment). This month only 3 and 0 on my left side. I just got my results back from this mornings ultrasound and blood and it looks like my dominant follicle is actually from the left side (that had 0 on day 3). Right now it's measuring 17mm and the one on my right side is at 14mm cd14 today. I got my instructions from the nurse and we (sorry TMI:winkwink:) have to have intercourse tonight, Ovidrel tomorrow night (Friday), and then back in Sunday morning for IUI. :happydance: I'm also 35.... fingers crossed.... maybe the luck of the Irish will be on my side this weekend! :beer:


----------



## Allie2009

Good luck hoping23!! Hope you get that egg!!!


----------



## AmesLouise

Still no positive OPK. I have an apt with doc tomorrow at 4pm. If I don't ovulate on my own tomorrow, I will have the hcg shot tomorrow night. I'm not sure when she would do the iui. But, the iui would likely be on sat or sun. I'm with you on the luck of the irish!!!! This time next week we will be talking about our tww!!!! :)


----------



## trying hard

Yay... everyone is so close!!! My second bloods will be done tomorrow then will be booking a scan for the next couple days dependig on how things are growing... Not long to wait now :wohoo:


----------



## hoping23

Everyone is super close. I love it.
I'll do my shot tonight. They told me between 9-930. And then I go in Sunday am. I'm hoping my 17mm is up around 19mm today and even more plump by Sunday..... And maybe my little 14 mm will shoot up too....wishful thinking.... (Can't do smilies from my phone so just know there'd be a real cute one inserted here). ;)

I will say I'm a little nervous since its a nurse doing it and not my doctor. I've had cervix issues with getting a catheter through. 

Can't wait for our tww together!

Any know if using ovidrel actually increases your chance of multiples because it releases all mature eggs?


----------



## LouTTC1

Hi all :flower:

IUI number one done!

My husband went in first thing this morning and my appointment was for 1.5 hours later. I got there on time but was soon told they were running late and to go for a walk if I wanted and come back in 45 mins. 

Once I went into the room she showed me the figures for the sample from my husband and said it was all in the normal range. When everything was in place the catheter wouldn't go through properly so the nurse had to change it to a firmer one.

Once it was all done I was told to lie there for about 15 mins or so. I had my book so just chilled out for a bit. The nurse came back in and we chatted for a while. I ended up lying there for about 25 minutes after.

I've been given progesterone to take for 2 weeks as I normally ovulate late in my cycle and only have 6-8 days between ovulation and AF. I'll be testing in two weeks!


----------



## hoping23

:dust:
Baby dust Lou!!!!! Fx for you.

I take my ovidrel shot tonight!


----------



## Allie2009

Good luck Lou!!! I had my 1st one on the 7th so I only have 4/5 days until I can test!! :dust: to us all for a :bfp:!!!!


----------



## hoping23

Allie I can't wait to hear! 
Seems like this whole process is hurry up and wait!!!!


----------



## Allie2009

hoping23 said:


> Allie I can't wait to hear!
> Seems like this whole process is hurry up and wait!!!!

Yeah thats what it is....and I hate it...

I have got 3 cysts out of it so far and I'm hoping thats a good sign..I was out of work yesterday because of them. The pain is going away now, but the other night I was so bad I had to call the on-call Dr at my office. The next day I went in for a scan and thats when he told me I had 3 cysts two on my left side and one on my right side....I'm just ready to get my BFP this has been a long road and I'm ready for it to end...


----------



## trying hard

Lou Yay sounds like everything went pretty well then. Did you O earlier than normal on the clomid or still late? My LP is heaps better on medicated cycles.

Allie that is always the worst part of the TWW. How are you feeling?


Hoping, I know what you mean TWW for O then TWW for :bfp:/AF waiting waiting waiting.


AFM just had another set of BW done and will find out how that went in a few hours.She had a real job trying to get a vein. OUCH!!! I'm hoping for a scan tomorrow (CD13)


----------



## hoping23

trying hard said:


> AFM just had another set of BW done and will find out how that went in a few hours.She had a real job trying to get a vein. OUCH!!! I'm hoping for a scan tomorrow (CD13)

I hear you on that... I had the same problem yesterday... took two different nurses! And they both dug around in my arm... I didn't help by not drinking my water though! :dohh:


----------



## trying hard

I drank a whole bottle on my way to try help it out a bit but still no luck


----------



## LouTTC1

:dust: to everyone else here either waiting for a BFP or waiting for IUI.

The clomid (50g) I took for 5 days did bring ovulation forward. Last month I got my smiley face on the digital test on day 22 and had a 32 day cycle which is one of my longer cycles.

Today is CD15. I think I would have ovulated over the weekend if they hadn't given me the injection yesterday to bring it on so it has made me ovulate a bit earlier.


----------



## hoping23

I'm having pinching pains on both sides tonight... I have to give myself the trigger of Ovidrel around 9-930 which is just two hours away.... DH wants to do it :wacko: I haven't decided yet if I'll let him do it!


----------



## AmesLouise

hoping23 said:


> I'm having pinching pains on both sides tonight... I have to give myself the trigger of Ovidrel around 9-930 which is just two hours away.... DH wants to do it :wacko: I haven't decided yet if I'll let him do it!

awwww....Let him do it!! ;o)
I had my doc apt this afternoon- went in and had those same pinching pains. They let me test for ovulation and it was positive. So, I didn't have another ultrasound and tomorrow I will have the iui at 1130!!!!! I'm super excited!! 
I would be doing the shot tonight too if the opk was still negative.


----------



## Allie2009

Allie that is always the worst part of the TWW. How are you feeling?


Feeling a lot better today!! Not as much pain as the last few days! So thats good!


----------



## hoping23

AmesLouise said:


> awwww....Let him do it!! ;o)
> I had my doc apt this afternoon- went in and had those same pinching pains. They let me test for ovulation and it was positive. So, I didn't have another ultrasound and tomorrow I will have the iui at 1130!!!!! I'm super excited!!
> I would be doing the shot tonight too if the opk was still negative.

I think I will. I'm so excited for you about tomorrow!!!!! You'll definitely have to let me know how it goes :thumbup:

Sending baby dust and positive thoughts your way!

My phone alarm just went off.... time for my shot! :winkwink:


----------



## trying hard

How did your shot go hoping? Did you let OH do it???

So blood work showed oestrogen is starting to get higher but no LH surge just yet so back to the vampire tomorrow, the nurse said everything looks like I should need some more bloods day after tomorrow as well as a scan then probably IUI day after on Tuesday. YAY :wohoo:

Ames thats great!!!! Let us know how it goes. Good luck!

Lou, Early O is so good, less of a wait is always a bonus.

buckets of :dust: to all of us


----------



## hoping23

So I was all set to have him do it, but then it turned into "I'll do it if you want me to"....:haha: Then when i got into the bathroom to do it I actually froze up when I took the cap off and saw the actual needle :nope: I tried to have him come in and do it and he still wouldn't.... all talk!!!!!!

Still no pos OPK this am... which is weird for me. I think the one thing I have going for me is that I'm usually very regular. I'm wondering if the clomid pushed off my O.... could that happen?

Everyone keep me posted on their appointments. I find out today what time I go in tomorrow


----------



## AmesLouise

Yes! This is my second time taking clomid and both times it through off my date of ovulation- by 2 days.


----------



## hoping23

Just got call from my nurse.... he goes in at 11 and I go in at 12 tomorrow.... fx


----------



## trying hard

my levels are starting to get the but I'm guessing with oestrogen levels only at 500 yesterday it will only be one follicle. POOO

More bloods and a scan tomorrow :)

Once again the stupid lady couldn't find a vein so dug around, gave up then tried the other arm. AAAWWWWW!!! I'll be so glad when this part is over.


Hoping that is so great. I have everything but my legs crossed for you. 


Are/did/will you ladies make sure you were BD at the right times this month too or what?


----------



## AmesLouise

Hello Ladies,
I had my IUI today. Everything went great, until about 2 hours afterwards. I started cramping....oh so bad when I would start to exert myself. My doc told me to take one tylenol and it worked. I'm just resting now. I want to take a nice hot bath so badly, but I am hoping that those days are over for another 9 months!!
I can't wait to hear how things go for you ladies!!
Oh....in regards to the BD thing, its NOT going to happen. I'm just too crampy.


----------



## hoping23

Ames... Hope you're feeling better soon!!!!! 
When I talked to my nurse today she said just that... that I would probably cramp after but I could take tylenol.... I'm hoping it's not too bad because I just don't want to take anything at all. She also explained the process to me (as it will be my first)... was the catheter bad? My HSG's didn't go well due to the angle/tightness of my cervix so I'm REALLY nervous about tomorrow.
The nurse said it's much thinner than that used for an HSG so fx!!!!!

I also have to spend a few hours in the car tomorrow when we drive DH's girls home (we have them for the weekend). It's an hour ride there... so at least 2 hours in the car after the IUI. Maybe he'll let me just stay home, but he usually likes me to go.

Guess it's late and I'm just rambling now... sorry ladies!

Another note... most of my pinching is on my right side... my larger follicle on Thursday was on my left side (17mm)... I wonder if my right one grew and is taking over?

Trying: I will definitely try to BD tomorrow night too! Dr. had us :sex: Thursday night and he has to abstain until tomorrow. I'm sure it won't be too hard to persuade him! :muaha: Hopefully I feel well enough to try.

Good night all!


----------



## AmesLouise

hoping23 said:


> Ames... Hope you're feeling better soon!!!!!
> When I talked to my nurse today she said just that... that I would probably cramp after but I could take tylenol.... I'm hoping it's not too bad because I just don't want to take anything at all. She also explained the process to me (as it will be my first)... was the catheter bad? My HSG's didn't go well due to the angle/tightness of my cervix so I'm REALLY nervous about tomorrow.
> The nurse said it's much thinner than that used for an HSG so fx!!!!!
> 
> I also have to spend a few hours in the car tomorrow when we drive DH's girls home (we have them for the weekend). It's an hour ride there... so at least 2 hours in the car after the IUI. Maybe he'll let me just stay home, but he usually likes me to go.
> 
> Guess it's late and I'm just rambling now... sorry ladies!
> 
> Another note... most of my pinching is on my right side... my larger follicle on Thursday was on my left side (17mm)... I wonder if my right one grew and is taking over?
> 
> Trying: I will definitely try to BD tomorrow night too! Dr. had us :sex: Thursday night and he has to abstain until tomorrow. I'm sure it won't be too hard to persuade him! :muaha: Hopefully I feel well enough to try.
> 
> Good night all!

The cather wasn't all that bad. The speculum was long and narrow. I think an ultrasound as being worse for me. My cervix was right there today. 
She estimates my 2 follicles at 18 and 19mm today. 
I'm feeling much better right now, as I lay here relaxing! I really look forward to hearing how things go for you tomorrow!!! I layed down for 20 minutes after the procedure.


----------



## hoping23

I will definitely let you know!!! You can count on that. 

Did you do an ultrasound today before the iui?


----------



## LouTTC1

Hi.

I had cramping on the Friday for a bit plus some spotting that afternoon/evening. I was told to expect the cramping and spotting for a few days. The spotting stopped after Friday. On Saturday I had slight cramping and twinges but nothing that hurt enough for painkillers. If I stood up too quickly I'd get pains so I'm being careful! Today I'm still feeling things but nothing too much.

I didn't have a scan before IUI - just straight in there! We were told to DTD on Friday evening and Saturday. We were both not around on Friday night so just Saturday for us.

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## hoping23

Hi All....

I just got home. We went in this AM he was 11 and I was 12. It went much better than I thought so fingers crossed!
His count after wash was 324mil!!!!! :bodyb: No joke.... and motility of 69%. He said it's all on me now... with a big smile on his face.
I'm at home now laying in bed. 
The nurse told us intercourse tonight but not again until 4/2 when I have to go in for a preg test!!!! WHAT?!?!?! No hot tubs, no lifting heavy objects... etc. 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Allie2009

hoping23 said:


> Hi All....
> 
> I just got home. We went in this AM he was 11 and I was 12. It went much better than I thought so fingers crossed!
> His count after wash was 324mil!!!!! :bodyb: No joke.... and motility of 69%. He said it's all on me now... with a big smile on his face.
> I'm at home now laying in bed.
> The nurse told us intercourse tonight but not again until 4/2 when I have to go in for a preg test!!!! WHAT?!?!?! No hot tubs, no lifting heavy objects... etc.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone!

Wow 324mil!!!!! thats GREAT!!!! my dh after wash was 41mil and I though that was good! Good luck hun!!!! I'm sure one will make it!!!


----------



## AmesLouise

Yeah!!! It's over. His count is amazing!!! My hubby was 11million after wash this time. 12million after wash the last time (when I got preggo). 
I had some light brown cm today. I figure thats a good thing. I'm feeling much better today. I will take it easy. I'm not going to exercise for these 2 weeks- maybe a walk around the block. 
Now we are in the TWW!!! whoooo-hoooooo!!!!! 
I wonder why your doc said no bding until after your preg test.


----------



## AmesLouise

I forgot to mention....No ultrasound for me on the day of the iui. she mentioned that the reason why is b/c the lubrication can interfere with the spermies!!! :)


----------



## hoping23

Yay to our tww together!!!!!

I'm not sure why no bd. She said tonight as much as possible but after that none. He's a little excited about it.....said he'll have a relaxing vacation and finally get some sleep. ;) we leave wed for Florida....

Did any one (tmi sorry in advance ) have any leakage? Makes me nervous.


----------



## Allie2009

hoping23 said:


> Yay to our tww together!!!!!
> 
> I'm not sure why no bd. She said tonight as much as possible but after that none. He's a little excited about it.....said he'll have a relaxing vacation and finally get some sleep. ;) we leave wed for Florida....
> 
> Did any one (tmi sorry in advance ) have any leakage? Makes me nervous.

I didn't have any with my doc said once it's in there....it's not coming back out!!! GL!!!!


----------



## LouTTC1

Yay for loads of us being in the TWW!

I've now got to be really good and not test early! Think I might give the tests to my husband to hide so I can't test before the right time.


----------



## trying hard

Hoping! WOW thats a lot of swimmers!!!! YAY

Yay for you girls getting to your TWW I'm not too far behind you..So U/S wasn't so bad apart from having so many people down by my "hooha"

Results were ok

Lining is looking great at 13mm
I have one 11mm follicle from one side and a 16mm on the other so not the biggest but doing alright. There guess it that LH surge will be in a day, probably two. So a bit more time for them to grow. But unless my little one does some serious growing real quick it will be just the one. Sigh.


:dust: to all


----------



## hoping23

Trying I was in the same boat. I had one at 17mm 3 days pre O and one at 14mm. I was hoping they both grew before today. So our sizes seem similar.

Let us know how everything goes!


----------



## hoping23

Ladies... where are you? :dohh:

So 1dpiui!!!!! Looking for how you guys all feel.
The thing I hate the most is wondering about every little feeling I have. Today (especially within the last hour or so) I've had pinching/tiny cramping on both sides. :wacko:


----------



## LouTTC1

Hi.

This is a hard TWW! I haven't symptom spotted for quite a few months as even though we were still TTC I wasn't expecting it to happen naturally. I'm now constantly thinking about what is happening inside my body!

Are any of you testing out the shot you had?

I wasn't going to but I'm tempted to get some ICs and see what happens!


----------



## AmesLouise

2dpo!!! I feel pretty good today. I had about 5 minutes when I felt crampy- like my period was going to start.
I didn't have the hcg shot. But, I see alot of women out here that buy the cheap dollar store tests and pee on it daily! 
I will start my regular testing (dollar store ones) from day 10. I got my bfp on day 12 with those cheap ones. THe FRER was so faint at the time, i could barely see it!


----------



## hoping23

I'll be in Florida with his whole family... Parents, aunt, sister & her bf, and his two girls. Not sure I'll be testing til I get home and by then I should know anyway..... Really hoping AF doesn't show up in Florida!


----------



## AmesLouise

Have a great time in Florida! What a great way to spend you TWW!!


----------



## trying hard

Feeling a bit crampy at the moment but all went really well. The nurse that did it was wonderful, it was the same one with me yesterday and the one who I cried on the phone to the other day when I was told I couldn't do the trial. Apparently she requested to do my IUI so I didn't have to have a new person down there. 
She told me that she wanted to be the one to get me pregnant lol
She said it went perfectly. Didn't hurt at all. The speculum was the worst of it.

Sam had a really small "contribution" so the numbers weren't great but still ok. After it was washed there was a total of 27million so in comparison to his last SA count of 114million per ml (total of 2 ml) (unwashed) I was a little disappointed but they do say there is little difference between success rates in ok and great spermies.

Just settling into a long two week wait. I just know it is going to be a long one. On the up side no more blood tests this week so my arms can rest up a bit. 

I had the tinyest amount of brown CM this afternoon from scraping the cervix put it was barely noticeable.

I was thinking that Sam would take care of me tonight but he has come home with the man flu so I am cooking him soup. *sigh*


----------



## AmesLouise

trying hard said:


> Feeling a bit crampy at the moment but all went really well. The nurse that did it was wonderful, it was the same one with me yesterday and the one who I cried on the phone to the other day when I was told I couldn't do the trial. Apparently she requested to do my IUI so I didn't have to have a new person down there.
> She told me that she wanted to be the one to get me pregnant lol
> She said it went perfectly. Didn't hurt at all. The speculum was the worst of it.
> 
> Sam had a really small "contribution" so the numbers weren't great but still ok. After it was washed there was a total of 27million so in comparison to his last SA count of 114million per ml (total of 2 ml) (unwashed) I was a little disappointed but they do say there is little difference between success rates in ok and great spermies.
> 
> Just settling into a long two week wait. I just know it is going to be a long one. On the up side no more blood tests this week so my arms can rest up a bit.
> 
> I had the tinyest amount of brown CM this afternoon from scraping the cervix put it was barely noticeable.
> 
> I was thinking that Sam would take care of me tonight but he has come home with the man flu so I am cooking him soup. *sigh*

Congrats Trying Hard!!! It's so nice having you part of this TWW process!!! My hubby only had 11 million spermies this time around and doc mentioned "it was good". 
It's sooo hard waiting. Every little twinge and cramp makes me wonder!! :)


----------



## trying hard

Ames, Thanks hun. I'm trying to stay hopeful and optimistic


----------



## hoping23

I'm glad we have a great group to go through this wait with! This morning on my way to work I just kept thinking "tomorrow I'll be in Florida". I can't wait to lounge by the pool, but I know this is all I'll be thinking about. Especially because no hot tubs and no drinking!!!! I asked my nurse if I could go on rides and she said I should be able too, but I really don't want to risk anything... what do you guys think?


----------



## trying hard

I say if are not really rough rides go for it. Also as long as you don't have to wear lap belts it should be fine :)

So I am coming down with a tummy bug. OH and DD had it yesterday and now its my turn. Hopefully it is gone before implant time I would hate for my body to fight my lil embie off like its a germ.

I know it sounds a little crazy but I have been talking to my wee follie telling it that it will be loved soooooo much, it just needs to find a nice spot to wriggle into and then I will take care of it... Crazy I know but for once I actually feel like I stand a chance to get pregnant this month, I had all but lost hope over these last two and a half years, it is nice to have it back.

I hope you ladies are in good spirits and the wait isn't too hard on ya.


Sending buckets of dust your way

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Allie2009

So no testing today.......although I wanted to. The big test day is tomorrow!!! I was at work today and went to the bathroom (TMI)-> when I was done and wiped there was the smallest dot of pinkish CM on the TP!!! I really hope this is a good sign and not AF coming early again like last cycle...

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## AmesLouise

Allie 2009- It's not over yet!!!! I remember with my first pregnancy wiping and seeing blood. I thought for sure it was over and then 3 days later, I tested positive!!!

Trying Hard- I hope you feel better soon! I do the same thing with my follies!!! hahaha! It's nice to know I'm not alone.

Hoping 23- Rides should be ok. I agree, avoid the lap belts.You will have so much fun in Florida. 

Today I am crampy (on/off) and started to pee alot this evening and tingling nips! I had these same symptoms when I got pregnant last time. So I am hopefull!!!!! :)


----------



## Allie2009

Tested today and it was neg....going to give it a few days and test again....


----------



## hoping23

Allie... Sending positive thoughts and baby dust your way.

I talked to my regular nurse on the phone today and she said if there's a warning sign then no. Basic rides are okay. 

He hasn't let me lift a bag so far this trip which has been cute....I have to admit.

Feelings today..... Pinching in what I would assume is the uterus area. Lots of it over the last couple hours. It's tough because I am not sure if they're feelings I normally have or that since this is my 1st assisted cycle I'm paying more attention.

So if I had my Iui Sunday is today 4dpiui or 3dpiui?

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AmesLouise

Allie2009- Don't give up hope yet!!!! :)

hoping23- Call me neurotic, but I calculate my dpo from the time I had my iui. 
So, I had my iui at 1200 on Saturday. So, at 1201 today I started my 5dpo!!! :)


----------



## trying hard

Allie don't give up hope yet, just a few more days and you will know one way or the other.

:dust: to all of you. I'm feeling a bit yuck and queasy today but unlike my OH I have managed to keep my food down. Hope it goes away soon :sick:


----------



## hoping23

Trying....hope you're feeling better.

How is everyone else doing? I've had a cramping pain on my right side for the last two days. It's pretty constant. Anyone experiencing anything like this? I'm hoping its not just a gas pain.


----------



## trying hard

I'm not trusting any feeling down there today as I'm feeling pretty darn yucky. Been on and off the loo all day :( I really hope I am better tomorrow. Today was such a long day... As well as my lil girl I had two 2 year old boys to keep entertained. 3 hours of work left then I can curl up in a ball and feel sorry for myself. I hope this flu doesn't adversely effect implantation.


----------



## AmesLouise

Yes. I have cramping feelings on my left side. In fact, I had it so bad this evening (it lasted about 10 minutes for intensity) that it made it difficult to move. Rather weird. I have been crampy all day today.


----------



## Jacquelyn718

trying hard said:


> I'm not trusting any feeling down there today as I'm feeling pretty darn yucky. Been on and off the loo all day :( I really hope I am better tomorrow. Today was such a long day... As well as my lil girl I had two 2 year old boys to keep entertained. 3 hours of work left then I can curl up in a ball and feel sorry for myself. I hope this flu doesn't adversely effect implantation.

A lot of people have gotten pregnant when they're sick because their immune system is weakend so it's sometimes easier for implantation!:happydance::dust:


----------



## trying hard

Gee i hope so


----------



## hoping23

Still having that pain on my right.... More of a constant pain than a cramp..... Anyone else?


----------



## trying hard

I hope than implantation for ya hun, Nothing for me as yet but I am also 2 days after you so we will see if anything happens for me in a couple days. My tummy bug has settlet down so I am much happier. I even ate dinner last night without feeling sick afterwards :D


----------



## hoping23

trying hard said:


> I hope than implantation for ya hun, Nothing for me as yet but I am also 2 days after you so we will see if anything happens for me in a couple days. My tummy bug has settlet down so I am much happier. I even ate dinner last night without feeling sick afterwards :D

Glad you're feeling better.

I'm hoping its implantation too, but I find my mind being so negative after so many bfn's.


----------



## trying hard

I know what you mean it is difficult to change your perspective and actually realise for once we stand as much chance of getting pregnant as the rest of the fertile world. :happydance: I know it is too early for symptoms and is probably just me getting over my tummy bug but things are getting pretty stinky! we were in the car and the dog was in the boot and his breath made me want to gag it was so bad. I know clutching at straws but in my mind I am pregnant until told otherwise this month. :) (look at me all confident :D whats the bet this time next week I will be all gloom and doom HAHAHA)


----------



## hoping23

No gloom and doom.....all positive! I'm really reaching too....I got up about 6 times last night to pee. 

And from what I hear car sickness is a good sign. Fx.


----------



## trying hard

So I had lots of pain last night, not really cramps just a nagging "ouchy" feeling just like you. Hopefully we are on our way to our :bfp: YAY fro peeing heaps!!!


----------



## AmesLouise

I continue to have cramps on/off. I got up this morning from sitting on the couch and felt my pelvic muscles were so lax, it hurt so bad. I fell asleep this afternoon for 2 hours!! I really feel like this is going to be :bfp:


----------



## hoping23

I really hope its bfp's for all of us. I have felt sick all day.... Not to the point of vomiting but very queezy. I'm hoping that's a good sign. My pain stopped today but I have had a couple times where there's been a quick repetitive pain for a couple seconds.


----------



## trying hard

oh it would be soooo nice to get our :bfp: together :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## AmesLouise

Ok....so what day is everyone testing?
I am going to test on Wednesday. This would be the same time that I had my positive in the past. AF is due Friday.


----------



## trying hard

not before 12dpo for me. I don't want to risk seeing :bfn:


----------



## hoping23

I'm scheduled to go in on the 2nd. I'm in Florida with his family until next Saturday so I don't want to test down here. I get home next Saturday so if AF hasn't started by then I'll test Sunday am. Fx.


----------



## drsquid

upside to not testing while i was on vaca.. i didnt waste any money on tests.. sigh.. day 15 heaviest af ive had since high school.. fun fun for my flight home. at least it waited long enough to let me actually do meds for the next cycle


----------



## hoping23

drsquid said:


> upside to not testing while i was on vaca.. i didnt waste any money on tests.. sigh.. day 15 heaviest af ive had since high school.. fun fun for my flight home. at least it waited long enough to let me actually do meds for the next cycle

Bummed to hear that! Fingers crossed that the next cycle is yours.


----------



## AmesLouise

drsquid- I know exactly what you are going through!!! Big ((HUG)) for you!


----------



## hoping23

The last two days I've been feeling queezy after eating.... Lower back pain bad today.... But mostly just feeling like AF is right around the corner..... Starting to get bummed. 

How's everyone else? Any testing yet? Ames and trying .... Do you guys have any similar symptoms to your past pregnancies? (Not that they're ever the same but just curious)


----------



## AmesLouise

hoping23 said:


> The last two days I've been feeling queezy after eating.... Lower back pain bad today.... But mostly just feeling like AF is right around the corner..... Starting to get bummed.
> 
> How's everyone else? Any testing yet? Ames and trying .... Do you guys have any similar symptoms to your past pregnancies? (Not that they're ever the same but just curious)

Yes! The cramping feeling like AF is going to start happened with all my subsequent pregnancies. Everytime I felt disapointed, thinking it was going to start and then whammo, BFP!! 
I have cramps so bad today- at times with more intensity. I feel very queezy (on/off). If I had to guess, I am 99% sure I am preggo! My cat jumped on my chest when I was laying down and I almost flew through the ceiling. I didn't realize that my boobs were so sore!! My back hurts so badly today. All my muscles feel too lax. This is exactly like my other pregnancies.


----------



## AmesLouise

OMG!!! I just tested....thought for sure it was negative and it was a :bfp:
Ok....maybe not big and fat, but a very slight line! i have been feeling so queezy that it just didn't make sense! I have never tested positive this early- even with these FRER! I'm 10dpo!!! Oh this is so exciting!!! 
I will test again tomorrow morning for confirmation!!!


----------



## hoping23

OMG!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!! 
Wish I could use the smilie icons from my phone!


----------



## AmesLouise

Thanks so much hoping 23! I'm super excited. I just took another test to confirm (dollar tree one this time) and it was the same....very, very faint!!!!


----------



## trying hard

That is such great news hun!!!! Congratulations :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## AmesLouise

trying hard said:


> That is such great news hun!!!! Congratulations :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Thanks so much trying hard. I'm praying for your BFP too!!! :)


----------



## trying hard

Thank you hun, not feeling very optimistic. Got my progesterone levels back this avo, although they are above what they need to be they aren't very high. (lower than my pre clomid levels even)33.2nmol/L 

Feeling annoyed that I didn't push harder for an upped dose of clomid like I wanted. We cant afford to do this much more.


----------



## AmesLouise

trying hard said:


> Thank you hun, not feeling very optimistic. Got my progesterone levels back this avo, although they are above what they need to be they aren't very high. (lower than my pre clomid levels even)33.2nmol/L
> 
> Feeling annoyed that I didn't push harder for an upped dose of clomid like I wanted. We cant afford to do this much more.

trying hard- Big ((HUG)) for you. I don't know much about progesterone levels. I know my doc is going to request beta hcg levels to be tested for me, but I don't trust those numbers. My numbers more than doubled and I still miscarried. It's all in God's hands sweetheart. 
I'm so nervous that I am going to miscarry this one too.


----------



## trying hard

I have everything crossed that this is a sticky bean for you. Are they giving you progesterone?


----------



## LouTTC1

AmesLouise Congratulations!! :happydance:

As for me (sorry if this is TMI) I had slight bleeding this morning so think :witch: is on its way. Starting to get the slight cramps as well that normally means full blown AF either later today or tomorrow.

Good luck to others in the TWW or waiting to do IUI!


----------



## trying hard

Sorry Lou, hopefully it is nothing to worry about.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## hoping23

Lou.....fingers crossed for you! Any chance it could be spotting from implantation? Would this be an early start for you?

As for me....still not testing but didn't sleep at all last night. His 9 yr old was in bed with us an she's like a fish out of water when she sleeps. I tried to go out and sleep on the pullout but I didn't sleep much at all and had a mega meltdown with him this am!!!!!! I was cramping all night and have bad lower back aches right now....and obviously super emotional!!!!! Not looking good for me.... I had a dream that I tested positive and I think that upset me more.


----------



## AmesLouise

trying hard- No progesterone for me. I had it tested at cd3 during my first round of fertility stuff and she said that it was normal. 

LouTTC1- I hope the blood is implantation!!!!! I'm thinking positive for you!

Hoping23- Those emotional breakdowns sound very familiar to me! ;o) I would be sooo antsy to test!


----------



## trying hard

I am barely containing my enthusiasm!!!

I got a blood nose!!! I haven't had a blood nose since I was pregnant with DD.... AAAGGGHHH :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## hoping23

Ames.... I almost had him stop on the way home from dinner heading back to condo....but I'm just nervous and don't want a bfn while on vaca. :'(

Trying..... That's exciting..... I can't wait to hear you're bfp too! Positive thoughts for you.


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Hope everyone is well. LouTTC1 here. I set up the other user name not realising it was against bnb rules as I know a few people on here in real life and wanted to keep our IUI journey to family and a few close friends. I've realised now it doesn't matter who knows really as all of us on here are wanting/have a child either with help or without.

I don't appear to have had any more spotting since the bit yesterday morning. I did end up with crampy feelings for most of yesterday though so I'm mostly sure that AF is on her way.

Today is CD27 (BFN on IC this morning) and spotting on CD26 is unusual for me. I'd normally spot around day 28 with cycle starting on day 29 or 30. But then again this is the first time I've ovulated on CD15 (normally I ovulate around day 20-22) so my body is probably a bit all over the place!


----------



## hoping23

Feeling queezy again for most of the day today. Really hope I'm not just imagining symptoms. I had to miss out on the rides at universal. Nurse said better safe than sorry. Just watching some made me almost heave!
And I had a dream last night that he took a pregnancy test and if was positive so I had to take two....one was positive one was negative. I also had a dream about getting a positive the night before.....MSN this is a long tww!!!!!!


----------



## trying hard

Sending you guys soooo much :dust: 

The wait got a bit much for me and I ended up testing (9dpiui middle of the day pee) surprise surprise stark white. I wish I didn't test now. I will test again 11dpiui fmu next time.


----------



## hoping23

Not looking good for me..... I definitely feel like AF will be here shortly. :'(


----------



## trying hard

I have my fingers crossed for you hun,

I tested yesterday (9dpo) :bfn: surprise surprise but surprisingly I feel ok about it at the moment as I know its early and still have a good chance it will be ok. Just remember all the good signs and keep the faith WE ARE PUPO!!!!


----------



## AmesLouise

hoping23 said:


> Not looking good for me..... I definitely feel like AF will be here shortly. :'(

This is eactly how i felt everytime i actually got preggo. in fact, i feel the same thing now and af would normally be due tomorrow.
So, I had my blood work and the doc said it was low considering I tested positive at 9dpo and the test I used can measure from 25hcg. 
hcg 34 at 11dpo. I will have another one tomorrow. Not that I care if it doubles or triples b/c I misscaried last time when my beta hcg's trippled last time. 
Sorry I didn't chime in yesterday, sadly my mom is going through some tests to rule out an ear tumor. She had sudden hearing loss on Tuesday and things don't look good. I'm hoping that this pregnancy is successful b/c my mom takes it so hard when I miscarry. I mean she even takes it harder than me!
I'm hoping to hear some :BFP: from ALL of you!!!!!


----------



## hoping23

Thank you both. Ames.....sorry to hear about your mom. I'll keep my fingers crossed for her. 

It's not like a "crampy" feeling I have. Tmi...but its just a feeling I get down there as if i already have it. Not sure that makes sense to read but......

Kris is excited for my testing Monday. He was asking about it today. I'm hoping for the best still...


----------



## trying hard

Hope your Mum is ok doll :hugs:


----------



## AmesLouise

awww...thanks so much you two! 
I am still feeling crampy, just like AF is going to start. I feel nauseated tonight too. I'm hoping that everything goes ok with my second blood test tomorrow. I have difficult veins. So, tonight and tomorrow morning i am drinking up with as many fluids as possible.


----------



## trying hard

My veins are really hard to find too, I really sympathise for you. :hugs:


----------



## Lou1234

AmesLouise - hope everything is ok with your mum :hugs:

Well this morning I used the digi and the FRER and along with a lot more spotting they were :bfn:

The one good thing out of seeing that? I can exercise again! I'm used to doing heavy intensity exercise 5-6 times a week and I was put on an exercise ban for the TWW with walking only. I know 100% that not exercising was the best thing to do but it was hard in my head sometimes.

I will keep reading this thread and I hope some more BFPs appear!


----------



## trying hard

Sorry Lou :hugs:

Whats your plan for next cycle???


----------



## Lou1234

Our hospital like you to have a month off between cycles so we'll just be doing 'homework' as our nurse liked to say for April and as long as the dates don't clash with our holiday we'll have IUI number two in May.


----------



## hoping23

Ames.....good luck. 

Lou.... Hopefully next month it happens naturally for you.


----------



## drsquid

lou- why do they make you take a month off? thatd make me crazy. i know i should be careful with the exercising but i feel soo bad when i dont do it. ill ask today what the real risks are. my doc is pretty good about only going with proven stuff (ie he actually reads all the studies etc and doesnt just go with anecdotes etc). i get the no high impact and left that out yesterday as my ovaries were aching. buti dont see why you cant lift or do the bike


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. I did my first iui yesterday morning. I was on 100mg clomid cd 5-9. They had a very difficult time getting the catheter in - it took two nurses and then finally they brought in a doctor to get it in. For some reason, the doctor was able to do it pretty quickly. I had some mild cramping through all of this probably because they took the speculum in and out a few times and made several attempts with a few different catheters before it worked. I hope the extra 45 minutes it took to do the iui did not ruin the sperm. Any thoughts? 

Also, since the iui I've been very tired and feeling out of it with some mild stomach discomfort/cramps. Anyone else experience this? 

One thing that does worry me is the timing of the iui. I used a opk on Wednesday and I was in disbelief when it turned positive, but I did as instructed and called up to schedule the iui for the next day. The reason I was in disbelief is because Wednesday was my cd 14 and, without meds, I do not usually ovulate until cd 22-25. Also, I was on clomid 50mg once two cycles ago and it only pushed up my ovulation day to day 21. Because I didn't expect to get a surge so soon, Wednesday morning was actually the first day I tested. Maybe I would have seen a surge if I tested the day before? I couldn't believe I was seeing a smiley face so soon. Also, I wasn't having my usual cervival mucus that indicates that I'll be ovulating soon. Could the opk have been wrong?


----------



## trying hard

notoptimistic the timing sound about right to me, clomid more often than not moves O day to a more desirable CD and as for no CM that is one of the very common side effects of the clomid so don't worry hun it all sounds fine. As for the sperm an extra 45 min shouldn't make too much difference as they tend to live for 24-48 hours post wash so 45mins isn't too long.

Lou that sounds strange to me too! Never heard that before.

Hoping when will you test?

I tested this morning 11dpiui :bfn: :cry:


----------



## hoping23

I will probably test tomorrow when we get home from our trip. I go to the doctor Monday for my blood test though. I definitely feel like AF is starting though.....I keep checking......

Sorry about bfn.....think its too early?


----------



## trying hard

we live in hope don't we...


----------



## AmesLouise

Hi Ladies-
I'm back from work and I received my second beta results. 
So, 11dpo- 34 and 13dpo- 108. I'm so thankful that the numbers look good, but still do not feel out of the woods, considering my beta numbers were fantastic the last pregnancy too and I still miscarried. 

My doc wants to see me on Tuesday for an ultrasound (before my 10 day trip), but I just decided that I am going to call and cancel. I don't feel it is necessary for an ultrasound this early. And, if things don't look good, I sure as heck don't want to know about it before I leave for my trip. She wants to look at the lining of my uterus. Am I ridiculous for feeling this way? I'm just so tired of paying my co-payment and having multiple ultrasounds week after week! I want "nature to take its course" and what will be, will be!

TryingHard- They got my veins today! I was amazed how quickly! No frets on the bfn today, you are still early!!! There is still hope.

Lou, I am so sorry to hear about your results. I just know that good things are going to happen very soon!!! I remember month after month when I got my negatives that I enjoyed a good hard workout or a nice margarita!! :)

Hoping23- I dont' know how you can possibly wait! You soooo amaze me. I just couldn't resist. But, I do understand you don't want to feel the disapointment. But, I am eagerly awaiting your results.

Notoptomistic, I had the same thing happen to me with my first iui and I did get pregnant. I was in so much pain with really bad cramps for about a week after. it was not a good feeling. I'm eager to hear your results.


----------



## hoping23

Ames..... Believe me if I were home I would have probably tested every day this week. ;)
I'm in a condo with his two girls, his aunt, mom, dad, pregnant sister and her boyfriend.... I just couldn't bring myself to go buy a test. I was thinking earlier though how crazy it is that I haven't tested. Can't wait to be home! And I'd feel the exact way as you about going away without the ultrasound.

Notoptomistis..... Good luck in your tww! You've got all of us on your side and its really a great group! I couldnt have asked for better tww buddies!


----------



## trying hard

nnnaaaawwww thanks hoping :D oooo oooo ooooo your cycle tracker has ticked over to next cycle. Are you late doll?


----------



## hoping23

Nope. The trigger and clomid pushed back O so it should start tomorrow. Definitely feeling like I will get it, but at airport now and excited to get home and test! ;)


----------



## AmesLouise

OMG Hoping! I can't wait!!!! I'm won't be back on until later tonight, but I can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## hoping23

Bfn!!!!!!!!!!!!! :'(


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - there's still a chance! No period yet, right?

Thanks everyone for all the support. I've been a little concerned that my opk was a false positive on wednesday because it was so soon with very little cervical mucus, so I just did another opk test this afternoon. Crazy, right? It was negative of course, but I felt like I had to see because I have an increase in cervical mucus now 2 days past the iui.


----------



## hoping23

Well its official. AF has arrived. Now to round two. Do any of you do Iui's on back to back days?


----------



## AmesLouise

Hoping!!!! Big ((HUGS)) for you. I know just how frustrating this fertility ride is that we are all on! Even though I have this positive test, I still don't feel out of the woods. I would rather have AF start than have to go through a 3rd miscarriage. Urgh!!

I have not personaly had iui's back to back, but I have read people on this board that had it done that way. My first iui was done on day 7 & 14, but only b/c I got a positive on the opk on both of those days.


----------



## trying hard

oooh hoping I'm so sorry, :hugs: it just sucks so much some times, how are you feeling about it today? You should go and get a bottle of wine :wine: that always makes me feel a little better. I think I will be joining you in a couple days too. I haven't tested since yesterday and I don't want to. I go from being so positive to so negative in the blink of an eye.


I'm just so so sorry it didn't take :(


----------



## hoping23

Thanks everyone. It's just so frustrating because the feelings I had this tww were different then before. I was really upset yesterday when I got my negative. He's so supportive though and we kept busy for the rest of the day. We went and watched my team (I play hockey but took season off due to ttc for so long) play in their National tournament last night (yes.....old lady hockey.....still very good....just OLD!!!!) ;) When I got home last night one of my friends texted me that I must be pregnant because I had "the glow". So I guess its good I don't look miserable.

Ames.... I am keeping all my hope that its a sticky little bean and a healthy 9mos for you both!

Trying.... My fingers and toes are crossed for you. Let's hope AF stays the heck away.


----------



## AmesLouise

Thanks so much Hoping! 
I am so thankful your husband is supportive- its what makes the difference. I agree with Trying....go get that bottle of wine!
Will your doc do back/back iui's? Also, does your doc check your progesterone levels?


----------



## trying hard

hey guys, just kind of hanging in there. AF is due today, nothing so far but after the :bfn: on 11dpiui I am too scared to test.

As for the hockey, I say if it makes you happy who cares what others think. I am a total board game geek lol


----------



## hoping23

Well I just talked to my nurse. I go in Tuesday for my baseline blood & ultrasound. And start round 2. 

Trying.....glad it hasn't started yet!


----------



## trying hard

hoping So glad you have round two to look forward to, will they change anything this cycle for you?


----------



## AmesLouise

Trying- gooooo test!!!!


----------



## hoping23

Nothing changes this month. She said all my numbers are right where they want them. My concern was only having a 17mm & 14mm on day 14 last cycle. I'll hope for bigger and better this month. I'm having the worst cramps I've ever had though! I'm a little concerned about cysts.


----------



## trying hard

was that your first ever round of clomid? My results on clomid got progressively better for the first 4 months so hopefully you will have 2 big juicy ones this time round hun


----------



## notoptimistic

Trying- I'd wait to test! I'm nervous for you .. Just thinking of anyone testing makes me nervous!

Hoping- sorry about af - that stinks! Its good that they are monitoring you.. For some reason they aren't monitoring me at all. I wonder how they determine when they need to monitor a person?


----------



## trying hard

yeah well I have bloods taken on the 5th so if no af before then that will confirm it.

I hate testing too


----------



## hoping23

Yep. 1st round of clomid ever. We tried for a year without getting help. I had two hsg's and then a polypectomy in february. We tried in februaury after surgery with no luck and then had first clomid round in march. 

Notoptimistic...are you seeing a specialist? We've been seeing a reproductive endocrinologist since January. I had cervix issues, a blocked tube (they thought), and polyps/fibroids so my obgyn sent us right to a specialist.


----------



## Lou1234

Hoping - sorry to see you got a BFN.

I had a busy weekend so not much time to think about things which was good. I stopped taking the progesterone on Friday and AF fully arrived yesterday.

Fingers crossed that the 2nd IUI works for us!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hoping - After my second mmc (January 2011) by obgyn told me it was likely bad luck especially because the miscarriages seemed unrelated - one was an xxy - random fluke and the other had a normal chromosome count (had D&C's both time so they were able to test the tissue). At my yearly exam in October 2011 I brought up the fact that I was not pregnant yet and so he had me do the day 3 FSH, estradiol testing and some other test - I think it was karyotype. Those were all normal. In December he finally referred me to an RE. I didn't realize at the time but I could have been referred earlier because 2 miscarriages count as RPL in Massachusetts (don't quote me on that). Anyway, saw my RE in January for the first consultation and they took a lot of my blood and some of my husband's and scheduled me for an ultrasound and hsg. Results were that everything came back normal (although I was worried that my antral follicle count was low - he assured me that it wasn't a big deal).


----------



## hoping23

Lou1234 said:


> Hoping - sorry to see you got a BFN.
> 
> I had a busy weekend so not much time to think about things which was good. I stopped taking the progesterone on Friday and AF fully arrived yesterday.
> 
> Fingers crossed that the 2nd IUI works for us!

Lou....hugs! I go in tomorrow for day 3 baseline, and my pregnancy test....which we clearly know the answer to! Guess they have to do it anyway.
I'm hoping my US shows more than 3 follies this time on day 3. Not to be overly nosy but is your AF worse after this round? I've been in a lot of pain with heavier flow than normal.



notoptimistic said:


> Hoping - After my second mmc (January 2011) by obgyn told me it was likely bad luck especially because the miscarriages seemed unrelated - one was an xxy - random fluke and the other had a normal chromosome count (had D&C's both time so they were able to test the tissue). At my yearly exam in October 2011 I brought up the fact that I was not pregnant yet and so he had me do the day 3 FSH, estradiol testing and some other test - I think it was karyotype. Those were all normal. In December he finally referred me to an RE. I didn't realize at the time but I could have been referred earlier because 2 miscarriages count as RPL in Massachusetts (don't quote me on that). Anyway, saw my RE in January for the first consultation and they took a lot of my blood and some of my husband's and scheduled me for an ultrasound and hsg. Results were that everything came back normal (although I was worried that my antral follicle count was low - he assured me that it wasn't a big deal).

sorry to hear about your losses. My follicle count is low too. Everything else seems normal. I started with my RE in January too and am also in MA. I was unsure about him at first but after my surgery I have total confidence in him. 
How far into your two are you?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hoping - we are lucky to live in Massachusetts because we have access to some of the best doctors in the country. I am Only 4 dpiui. My stomach feels tight and bloated and I'm incredibly constipated ! I think it is the clomid!


----------



## hoping23

Definitely hope it works for you this month!


----------



## hoping23

waiting for blood and ultrasound results from today CD3.
i was hoping for the other ultrasound tech... but got the one that's very cold and won't talk.... she wouldn't say anything to me... other than she was remeasuring my fibroid which makes me nervous as I know clomid can make them grow!!!!!

this has been the worst period ever.... very crampy, heavy, clotty!!!!!!! Never had it like this before.


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck Hoping! Maybe the fibriod is causing the bad cramping? I didn't like that the ultrasound techs do not tell you what they are seeing. How is it fair that they know right away and we have to wait to see a doctor or hear from a nurse?


----------



## hoping23

I have one tech that is GREAT!!!! She's very talkative and lets you know what she sees... she tells you that they'll get looked at more intensely but this is what she sees for now. She walked me through my day 14 ultrasound..... showed me each follicle... showed me the lining etc. This other woman that I had is always very short and cold. They were both working this am and I was hoping for the other one but went in for blood and as the timing worked out she was ready when I came out! 
Waiting on pins and needles right now for my call.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hoping - hope the results were good!!


----------



## hoping23

It wasn't my usual nurse so I totally spaced on the questions that I wanted to ask.... I might call tomorrow. The only blood they drew was for the pregnancy test I already knew the answer to. The only thing they saw in my ovaries were three cysts that I guess I have had. The seem really big 18 1/2, 19, and the 3rd I can't remember. She said my Dr. didnt think they'd interfere with ovulation so I started my 50mg of clomid again tonight.
How are you feeling? Any symptoms?


----------



## hoping23

Trying.... Any update?

Lou.... Are you starting round 2?


----------



## AmesLouise

Hi Ladies- I'm going to Hawaii for the next 10 days and before I left I wanted to let you know that I am thinking TONs of positive thoughts for all of you!!! I am eagerly awaiting next month for you guys!


----------



## trying hard

hello.


yeah AF for me... I need to take a bit of a break from fertility drugs for a while they have been making me a bit crazy so I'm going to take a couple months off to take care of my body for a while. I have gained a fair amount of weight while on them, I have loads of pimples and all the side effect honestly send me bat shit crazy so I just need to take a step back to re-group.


----------



## hoping23

Trying... I'm so sorry to hear that! :cry: I'm always here if you need to chat! :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Ames - Thanks! Enjoy your vacation!! I could use one of those right about now. 

Hoping - Well, I am 6 dpiui and my digestive track isn't moving (ie constipated still) and my stomach is mildly uncomfortable, probably as a result of the constipation. I may be slightly thirstier and more hungry than usual, and I noticed my face was a little flushed last night, but I am trying not to read into this too much. I've noticed some of these "symptoms" in the past that turned out not to be symptoms. For now I am just going to assume any "symptoms" I have are because of the clomid and/or perhaps I need to consume more fiberous foods. On another note, everyone keeps announcing their pregnancies, some 2nd pregnancies in there too.


----------



## hoping23

Ames... Go enjoy your vacation! :thumbup: I'm still trying to catch up from being away for 10 days.... ugggghhhh... but well worth it!!!!!

Notopt.... I hear ya on not reading into things! I found that I did that last month since it was my 1st clomid round. I felt like I had "symptoms" that I hadn't experienced before, but now I'm sure it was just the clomid and ovidrel!

I started round 2 last night.... for some reason my 1st night on clomid I have serious back pains... very crampy lower back. Last night it was so bad I ordered a heating pad on line! Somehow I thought that was going to make me feel better... :dohh: must have worked... no pain today! :headspin:

I'm very happy to be back at my own computer so I can include my favorite little smilies in my messages! I'm such a dork!!!!! :dance:


----------



## notoptimistic

You really must not be in pain to be spinning around on your head like that! A couple of times today (since I last posted) I've had some sharp moderate (not severe) pains about 2 inches below my bellybutton. I'm six dpiui - could be implantation but my guess is that somehow it is connected to the extreme constipation.


----------



## hoping23

I'll keep my fx for implantation! Your tww is helping me get through the boring pre-O wait! :winkwink:


----------



## notoptimistic

I hate all the waiting. Because my cycles are usually 36-42 days long, I have had to do a lot of waiting. Thankfully clomid pushed my ovulation up at least one week. This will be a shorter cycle (if I am not pregnant). Today I am 7 dpiui. Still very constipated, but no other significant symptoms to report today. I'm very tired lately but I think it is because my job moved and I have had to drive over an hour each way to work this week.


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Hoping - my AF was heavier than usual. I was expecting it though due to the progesterone making my lining thicker. It lasted about the same number of days as usual though.

I have to unfortunately take one month off as our hospital like to give your body a break soo nothing for us in April (apart from our 'homework'). Assuming the timing fits around our holiday we'll be having IUI number 2 in May.


----------



## hoping23

Lou... May it'll happen naturally this month fx. I hear you on taking a break though. I've been so over emotional. And I feel like round 2 was so rushed and I got stressed about receiving my mess in time for day 3. Over here the mail them to us. Not sure if it's the same in UK.
Please don't be a stranger. I'll miss my cycle buddy! Good luck.


----------



## notoptimistic

8 dpiui and I'm feeling like it is just not going to happen for me this cycle. I'm not feeling any different today than I usually feel around this time. When I read posts on the tww for ppl who got bfp on clomid, usually they have a lot of symptoms to report. Hope the time this weekend with family will distract me.


----------



## hoping23

Don't lose hope. I've actually read quite a few where they experienced no symptoms or things were similar to their regular cycle. I think we all want to know right away so we tend to think we feel things but it's probably too early anyway.
It's so hard not to pay attention to every little feeling we get. I am trying to tell myself that this time I just won't pay attention to any feelings.....but I know it's easier said than done. Day 6&7 for me after IUI I had a constant dull pain in what felt like the right side of my uterus.... It seems now that it was probably just one of my cysts.
Tomorrow is my last night of clomid and then I wait until next Thursday for b/w and u/s. I'm hoping for large follies and more than 1.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt.... Did u have an u/s to measure quanity and size of follies before IUI?


----------



## ccdd

Hi everyone,

Hope I can join you ladies on our IUI journey :)

I have TTCing for the past year and had 4 months of clomid with no iui. This is the first month I will be doing my iui with clomid and would like to share my experience.

HSG result was ok, but had some fertility problem with my DH, he had low motility and sperm count. But, we are still positive that we will ge our BFP soon! :) I'm 35 and DH is 44.

Just went in for my CD10 US today and had a17mm on my left, and 15mm on my right. We do have a few more smaller ones on my right as well. I was told to start doing my opks starting Monday, and ring them if I got its positive on Monday, if not I will see them on Tuesday to do a trigger. (very excited):winkwink:.

I will do an update frequently. ;) I hope everyone on this board will get their bfps this month! Let's spread positive vibes to each other and support each other through this journey and hopefully soon on our 9 months journey ;)

:hugs:


----------



## hoping23

Cc..... Welcome. Thanks for sharing your story. Right now it's been a year and a half for me. Last month was first clomid and IUI round following a surgery to remove polyps.
From the sounds of it your a great candidate for iui so hopefullynthat brings you a speedy BFP this month!
For me I know the problem is all me.... DB has numbers off the chart.
Me: 35
Him: 33

Today is CD7 for me and my last night of clomid.... YAY! Looks like I'll be right behind you. I go in next Thursday on CD12 for my b/w & u/s. Sounds like younhave a couple good size ones that could be in the 20's by Monday.

Good luck & welcome!


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Cc..... Welcome. Thanks for sharing your story. Right now it's been a year and a half for me. Last month was first clomid and IUI round following a surgery to remove polyps.
> From the sounds of it your a great candidate for iui so hopefullynthat brings you a speedy BFP this month!
> For me I know the problem is all me.... DB has numbers off the chart.
> Me: 35
> Him: 33
> 
> Today is CD7 for me and my last night of clomid.... YAY! Looks like I'll be right behind you. I go in next Thursday on CD12 for my b/w & u/s. Sounds like younhave a couple good size ones that could be in the 20's by Monday.
> 
> Good luck & welcome!

Hi Hoping! 

Thanks you for your wishes ;) since we are so close doing iui, let's have a BFP together! ;) that would be so nice! ;)

Chin up, you are fine ;) my friend has one blocked tube, DH sperm count is very low, the RE suggested IVF, but due to money constrain, they did not, and guess what, they are proud parents of twins! ;) I believe in miracles! You will be fine ;)

Just remember we have hubby who loves us so much :)

Sending loads of baby dust!


----------



## hoping23

Thanks Cc.... I like hearing success stories like that.

Will this be your 1st?


----------



## ccdd

Yes, this will be my first :)


----------



## notoptimistic

cc- welcome to the group! I'm 33 dh is 39 and we've been pregnant twice but had miscarriages with both. Got pregnant quickly and naturally with those but now it has been over a year since my last miscarriage. We did all the tests and no problems were found. I had my first iui this cycle on clomid 100mg and am currently 9dpiui. 

hoping - they aren't doing ultrasounds or any type of monitoring on me. Maybe bc I'm not doing trigger shots? If this iui doesn't work im supposed to do one more. If that fails too then we are supposed to meet with the doc again to discuss next steps. He didn't tell us if the next steps would be iui with injections or ivf, I assume it is the former because I think three iuis are required by my health insurer before they will cover ivf.


----------



## hoping23

Cc... It will be my 1st too. He's has 2 girls (8&11) from a past marriage.

Notopt.... They have me down to do 3 IUI's at 50mg clomid. I could have gone right to ivf with my insurance but we would have to pay 20%. So we opted for IUI.


----------



## notoptimistic

I think if I do 3 medicated iuis (I hope clomid counts as "medicated") my ivf is covered 100%. If I have to do injections I think I'd rather just go right to ivf.


----------



## hoping23

I would agree. If it's 100% I'd go right to it too.


----------



## ccdd

notoptimistic said:


> cc- welcome to the group! I'm 33 dh is 39 and we've been pregnant twice but had miscarriages with both. Got pregnant quickly and naturally with those but now it has been over a year since my last miscarriage. We did all the tests and no problems were found. I had my first iui this cycle on clomid 100mg and am currently 9dpiui.
> 
> hoping - they aren't doing ultrasounds or any type of monitoring on me. Maybe bc I'm not doing trigger shots? If this iui doesn't work im supposed to do one more. If that fails too then we are supposed to meet with the doc again to discuss next steps. He didn't tell us if the next steps would be iui with injections or ivf, I assume it is the former because I think three iuis are required by my health insurer before they will cover ivf.

Notopt- thank you for your big welcome! Good luck with ur test! I have a good feeling about your sticky bean this time! :) let us know how it goes! Sending bfps to you :) both you and your hubby are still in your prime :)


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Cc... It will be my 1st too. He's has 2 girls (8&11) from a past marriage.
> 
> Notopt.... They have me down to do 3 IUI's at 50mg clomid. I could have gone right to ivf with my insurance but we would have to pay 20%. So we opted for IUI.

Hoping : yay! It's a feeling good month, it will be our 2nd year anniversary next month, so hoping and praying for bfps, all of us! :)


----------



## hoping23

Took my last clomid pill tonight.... Yay.... On to phase 2..... The wait for day 12 u/s & b/w. :)


----------



## trying hard

Just wanted to pop back in to tell you guys I am still thinking of you and hoping for the best for you guys

Lou I am taking a wee break too Too many months on clomid for me it was messing with my head.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Took my last clomid pill tonight.... Yay.... On to phase 2..... The wait for day 12 u/s & b/w. :)

Yay!!!! i'm going in to my u/s at day 12 tomorrow :) hopefully the follicles are bigger and I can trigger! Will keep you gals updated!

Good luck!!! :)


----------



## ccdd

trying hard said:


> Just wanted to pop back in to tell you guys I am still thinking of you and hoping for the best for you guys
> 
> Lou I am taking a wee break too Too many months on clomid for me it was messing with my head.

trying hard : take good care! have a good break and come back stronger than ever! Big bear hug!


----------



## hoping23

trying hard said:


> Just wanted to pop back in to tell you guys I am still thinking of you and hoping for the best for you guys
> 
> Lou I am taking a wee break too Too many months on clomid for me it was messing with my head.

Trying.... I actually thought about canceling this month. I was an emotional basket case the other day. I got upset with my mom over the smallest thing and couldn't stop crying...:sad2: and of course DB works 3rd shift so he tried to calm me down over the phone but I was not even rational!:wacko:

I think if this one doesn't work we'll take next month off.


----------



## hoping23

ccdd said:


> hoping23 said:
> 
> 
> Took my last clomid pill tonight.... Yay.... On to phase 2..... The wait for day 12 u/s & b/w. :)
> 
> Yay!!!! i'm going in to my u/s at day 12 tomorrow :) hopefully the follicles are bigger and I can trigger! Will keep you gals updated!
> 
> Good luck!!! :)Click to expand...

Let me know what you get for #'s. Fx for you and sending good follie vibes your way!!!! :flower:


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> ccdd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hoping23 said:
> 
> 
> Took my last clomid pill tonight.... Yay.... On to phase 2..... The wait for day 12 u/s & b/w. :)
> 
> Yay!!!! i'm going in to my u/s at day 12 tomorrow :) hopefully the follicles are bigger and I can trigger! Will keep you gals updated!
> 
> Good luck!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know what you get for #'s. Fx for you and sending good follie vibes your way!!!! :flower:Click to expand...


I will! A few more hours and I will know how big my follies are :) will send in as soon as I reach th office :) 

Also, I see what you wrote about the melt down, dont worry i'm here for you :) although just got to know you from the board, as I have been following you, it's as if I know you :) 

Big hug and sending all great vibes!


----------



## drsquid

hoping- i know the feeling. when i started this cycle i was a total wreck. down on myself etc. sure itd never happen. decided to go to injectibles etc. now im totally pissed to find out it likely had nothing at all to do with me. not letting myself be too hopeful about this cycle (despite using the stupid progesterone which is making me crazy). 

had a dream last night that i had to do some sort of test. the first step was adding some sort of crystals to something.. while they fizzed i noticed that this part could tell if you were pregnant. purple not, clear yes.. so they started purple and then went clear.. but i remembered id used a trigger shot and that it didnt mean anything. i dont think i managed to actually do the test i was starting out to do (which i dont think had anythign to do with pregnancy)


----------



## hoping23

Dr... I hear you on the dreams.... last cycle I had a dream that DB tested and his came back positive so I had to test and then I couldn't figure out how to read the test so I had the instructions out and then all of a sudden his 11 yr old was there and she was like "Whatcha doin?" Then the dream ended... I think I woke myself up! As for my emotions, I didn't think they were bad last month until the end... but this month... MAN!!!!!!

CC.... Thanks. I'm not sure what I would do without this forum! I think DB likes that I have it because then I'm not talking his ear off about things he really doesn't understand.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Dr... I hear you on the dreams.... last cycle I had a dream that DB tested and his came back positive so I had to test and then I couldn't figure out how to read the test so I had the instructions out and then all of a sudden his 11 yr old was there and she was like "Whatcha doin?" Then the dream ended... I think I woke myself up! As for my emotions, I didn't think they were bad last month until the end... but this month... MAN!!!!!!
> 
> CC.... Thanks. I'm not sure what I would do without this forum! I think DB likes that I have it because then I'm not talking his ear off about things he really doesn't understand.

Hey Hoping!

I just had my us and i have 2 follicles at 22mm and 24mm, but the doc says that the 22mm is a better potential as it's more rounded.. hahaha so i will trigger tonight and will have my first iui on Thursday lunch time!

wish me luck! hehe :)

What about you? when ar eyou going in for the scan?


----------



## hoping23

CC... that's awesome! I'm hoping for big ones like that!!!! :bodyb: Last month the day before I triggered they were only 17mm & 14mm... when I talked to my nurse about my dosage she said I'm exactly where they want me and all my numbers (blood & follies) were good. I'd still like them to get up to your numbers though! :winkwink:

I go in Thursday at 7am for my scan and blood. I'm really hoping the cysts don't prevent any follies from growing this month. :gun:

Thursday is DB's birthday too so hoping it's a good thing!


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm getting jealous of all your scans. I only had an early ultrasound during my original infertility testing. That's where I found out I have the atral follicle count of a 40+ year old (well, my doctor didn't say that..but I read it somewhere). 8 follicles total!


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> CC... that's awesome! I'm hoping for big ones like that!!!! :bodyb: Last month the day before I triggered they were only 17mm & 14mm... when I talked to my nurse about my dosage she said I'm exactly where they want me and all my numbers (blood & follies) were good. I'd still like them to get up to your numbers though! :winkwink:
> 
> I go in Thursday at 7am for my scan and blood. I'm really hoping the cysts don't prevent any follies from growing this month. :gun:
> 
> Thursday is DB's birthday too so hoping it's a good thing!


Yes, I was quite surprised too, cos the last round at cd10 was only 17 and 15. Hopefully it can be harvest! I just came back from my trigger, it hurts! Ouchhhh...

That's great! I go in for my iui and you go in for your scan and blood test, it sounds really positive for us already hehe ;) I think the cyst should be fine, I had one 2 months ago and it turned out to be a blood cyst that will go away. 

PLUS, it's a birthday, that bring extra luck for you!! Keep me posted!


----------



## ccdd

notoptimistic said:


> I'm getting jealous of all your scans. I only had an early ultrasound during my original infertility testing. That's where I found out I have the atral follicle count of a 40+ year old (well, my doctor didn't say that..but I read it somewhere). 8 follicles total!

Doesnt your doctor do further testing? Oh yeah, it should be your 12dpiui today, have you tested yet?


----------



## notoptimistic

ccdd- I did the whole infertility work up but while I am doing these clomid iui's there is no monitoring. Thanks for reminding me to change my signature - yes I am 12 dpiui but I am trying not to test until I miss my period. I should have my period by the end of the week if I am not pregnant. As of last night I've started having some "symptoms" but do not want to get too obssessed over them.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt... I thought you had left us! :hugs: I am in the same boat... on my initial workup I only had 7, and some cysts, and a little endo. He said he wasn't going to remove anything unless I was in unbearable pain. So when I go in on my CD3 scans they never really see anything other than my lovely cysts that won't go away! And I hope that they see some on my day 12 (last cycle it was the two at 14mm each). I'm with you all the way. I am surprised though that it's not monitored. Are you comfortable at the clinic you go to?

CC... Thursday will be an exciting day all around! :happydance: I'll have to wait patiently to hear how it went for you.... :coffee:


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - I'm still lurking and posting in various forums. I read your posts in the other one about that dream you had. I also had a bizarre dream where I had white sores all over my face that burned and I was happy about it because I had heard that was a pregnancy symptom! I am comfortable that I am receiving good care - I am at the Brigham and my doctor seems very thorough. Can't go wrong with Harvard, right? lol


----------



## hoping23

Notopt... No... I don't think you can go wrong there. I go to RSC in Lexington. The only thing I don't like about it is that all of your contact is with your nurse. We've had 2 office visits with my Dr (our consultation in January and my follow up in February where we also chose our route of IUI).

Are you 12dpiui today? Have you tested? How are you feeling?


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Notopt... No... I don't think you can go wrong there. I go to RSC in Lexington. The only thing I don't like about it is that all of your contact is with your nurse. We've had 2 office visits with my Dr (our consultation in January and my follow up in February where we also chose our route of IUI).
> 
> Are you 12dpiui today? Have you tested? How are you feeling?

Notopt: have you tested? I agree with hoping, they should be able to do more scan and more access to the doc. Whenever i go to my doctor, i will always get to see him and even for the iui, he will be the one performing as well. Maybe you should ask them?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys 

Hopeful/ccdd- I've only had two visits with my doctor too - initial consultation in January and follow-up consultation after all my tests were done. I think it is standard practice around here (US major metropolitan areas) to interact with the nurses more than the doctors. The doctors are really there to evaluate the test results and make treatment recommendations. I would assume if there was an emergency they would also be available. For the iui, a doctor did end up doing mine, but that was after two nurses were unable to get the catheter in. 

Anyway, today is 13 dpiui and I've had some mild cramping over the past few days but it was only in isolated instances i.e. not persistent and sore breasts (not too bad), some indigestion. Since yesterday I've also had some very short sharp pains (not unbearable but did hurt) that lasted only like 2 seconds in my lower abdomen. It's only happened like 4 times in two days. I'm thinking it could be gas pains, but not sure. I'm not going to test though!! I can't -I am a wuss! I am supposed to call my doctor on Sunday if I do not get my period by then and then go in for a blood test. Problem is that my husband and I are going away this weekend and all of next week (NY and Berkshires) so the blood test isn't going to happen.


----------



## notoptimistic

oh - one more symptom, since yesterday I've had a lot of CM - have to wear liners and change them halfway through the day.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt... everything sounds so good for you! I'm the same way as you... I dread testing! I always joke that the minute I test AF will come right after... and it ALWAYS happens that way... so I hear you on not testing. I'm definitely keeping my fx for you!

Ccdd.... Tomorrow is your big day!!!!! I'll send lots of baby dust your way....


----------



## ccdd

Notopt : guess everywhere is different :) as long as you are comfortable :) and your symptoms look really promising! I agree, hold on till our period before you test, I promise I will do the same too :) baby dust!!!! 

Hoping : thank you!! A little nervous cos it's the first time! Feeling pain in my left ovary now, hopefully that's a good sign ovulation is coming! :) will update when. Come back from the doc's office


----------



## hoping23

Cc...hoping it went well.


----------



## hoping23

So I'm nervous for my ultrasound tomorrow.... Today is cd11. I've been having pains that seem like I could be O. I hope I'm not as it's very early and id hate to miss my window.... Especially since DB works 3rd shif and is not home tonight to BD!

Hoping it's nothing..... Also hoping it's not that my cysts have grown!


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> So I'm nervous for my ultrasound tomorrow.... Today is cd11. I've been having pains that seem like I could be O. I hope I'm not as it's very early and id hate to miss my window.... Especially since DB works 3rd shif and is not home tonight to BD!
> 
> Hoping it's nothing..... Also hoping it's not that my cysts have grown!

Hey! Just got back from my iui and seems quite alright :) my DH had 112million post wash! We can't believe it and the motility is 70%. Hope this will be good for me! Fingers crossed! The doc says its so easy to do mine, and got it done within 2 mins! Now the painful cramps and 2WW!

Tell me about your us tomorrow! I think it's good u feel it now so DH will be back in time for the BD tomorrow, did you take an opk? I am pray hard for you! For good follies and no cyst at all! :)


----------



## hoping23

That's awesome that it went so well! My fingers are crossed for you!!!! Hopefully you're not too crampy today.


I'm not sure how it went. I'll be dying all day waiting for my call about my results. I did get the tech that I like this am. She's my favorite. She actually walks you through everything she does and sees. The others there don't do that. So she told me on my CD3 I had 3 cysts but they weren't worried about them. One was on my left and 2 were on the right. I told her before starting about the pain I was having so she did that side last and said "hopefully its a big plump follicle and you're ovulating."
Well.... results were really NOTHING on my left (4 small ones under 10mm :nope:) and 3 on my right (21, 20.5, 15).... but she said at least one of them is a cyst.... and I'm banking that the two big ones are actually the cysts that they said I had on CD3!!!!! Today is CD12 and last month I had 2 follies (one on each side) @ 14mm each. So it would seem to me that maybe I just have 1 @15mm on my right.... how will it compete with the two large cysts? 
I talked to my best friend this am and she said to have hope.... and not be so protective of being hurt. She said that if I have hope and it's cysts or if I don't have hope and am negative I'll still be upset either way.... so to have hope and just wait for the call. I should probably listen to her! And she's definitely someone I can talk to about baby stuff. She has 2 beautiful kids now but she lost her first to SIDS. He was 6 weeks and then had 2 miscarriages after... so she is very sensitive about the subject! 

Sorry for being so long winded!!!!! Thanks for listening... and you better keep me in the loop on this TWW to your BFP!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> That's awesome that it went so well! My fingers are crossed for you!!!! Hopefully you're not too crampy today.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how it went. I'll be dying all day waiting for my call about my results. I did get the tech that I like this am. She's my favorite. She actually walks you through everything she does and sees. The others there don't do that. So she told me on my CD3 I had 3 cysts but they weren't worried about them. One was on my left and 2 were on the right. I told her before starting about the pain I was having so she did that side last and said "hopefully its a big plump follicle and you're ovulating."
> Well.... results were really NOTHING on my left (4 small ones under 10mm :nope:) and 3 on my right (21, 20.5, 15).... but she said at least one of them is a cyst.... and I'm banking that the two big ones are actually the cysts that they said I had on CD3!!!!! Today is CD12 and last month I had 2 follies (one on each side) @ 14mm each. So it would seem to me that maybe I just have 1 @15mm on my right.... how will it compete with the two large cysts?
> I talked to my best friend this am and she said to have hope.... and not be so protective of being hurt. She said that if I have hope and it's cysts or if I don't have hope and am negative I'll still be upset either way.... so to have hope and just wait for the call. I should probably listen to her! And she's definitely someone I can talk to about baby stuff. She has 2 beautiful kids now but she lost her first to SIDS. He was 6 weeks and then had 2 miscarriages after... so she is very sensitive about the subject!
> 
> Sorry for being so long winded!!!!! Thanks for listening... and you better keep me in the loop on this TWW to your BFP!!!!!! :hugs:

Hey!!!, you are not long winded! Not at all!!! But you never know! Maybe the 2 big follies on your right are actually good follies! Have faith, remember I'm praying for you!!!! Have they called yet? I'm anxious to know your results. 

NO! YOU & I are going to update our 2WW and our BFPs!!!! I will start posting my symptoms, if any! :) 

The cramping is bearable, but quite curious that it can actually cramp for such a long time! I had my iui done at 1130am and still having cramps now, is that normal? 

Big :hugs:


----------



## hoping23

So funny... i don't know why i keep thinking we're in the same time zone! ha.... you actually had your iui before i had my 7am appt this am!!!! :rofl:

I'm not sure about the cramping. Last month was my 1st and it wasn't that bad at all for me.... but I got a BFN so.... I read a post from a woman once that said her worst IUI as far as cramping was the one that produced her BFP!!!!! So hopefully it's a good thing for you. :thumbup:

No call yet... They usually call between 12-3 and it's 11 now... so anytime now I would think!!!! 

I haven't left my desk without my phone. I'm just hoping they don't have me trigger tomorrow because then I'd need to go in on Sunday and Sunday is a mess for me!!!!! Obviously this is far more important than anything else right now so if need be I would have to skip my other stuff, but all the same... why can't it just be easy?!?!?! :dohh:


----------



## notoptimistic

ccdd- I am jealous yet again - this time I am jealous of your 2 minute iui. It took them about 45 minutes to do mine including the time I spent waiting for the doctor to come in and do it after two nurses were unable to. I mean, once the catheter was in it was very quick. I did have cramping after but I think it was pretty mild and I think it was only for the rest of the day and maybe a little the next morning. Don't forget though that the cramping could also be ovulation. 

hoping- at some point you may need to use the bathroom or get something to eat, so you may need to leave your desk/phone for a short time. Have you planned for that contingency? Good luck!!!! 

Yes guys, I know, I need to update my signature. I am 14 dpiui and still haven't tested.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt...14 days!!!! That's great... I just feel like you're that much closer to getting your BFP!

I actually just went to lunch with DB it's his birthday... I made sure my phone was on vibrate and had it in my pocket. See... I leave my desk... just not without that damn phone... its getting close now.... 1pm... i have to hear soon.

Contingency would just not do the IUI, I guess... and hopefully get in to meet with my doctor... injectibles maybe? Although that'll be expensive I'm sure... we'd have to weigh our options between that and IVF with pricing, etc. If it's gonna end up costing as much as IVF I may as well just jump up to that.


----------



## hoping23

Look at me being negative Nancy this am.... Just got my call....I was going nuts waiting! I have 2 big ones 21mm & 20.5mm. I have to do the shot tonight and Iui will be Saturday! I'm super excited. Each follicle is 6mm bigger than the same day last month.


----------



## ccdd

Hooooloooooo Hoping!!!! you see! what i told you! it's big follies waiting for you!!!!!! i'm so so so so happy for your and that you are getting the shot tonite and going for IUI on Saturday! our 2WW will be so close! I cant wait for all of us to get BFPs!!!! :hugs: Oh yeah, please say Happy Birthday to your DH :) I think when you get this, it will be the next day, so make that Happy Belated! :)

Notopt: I think the nurses should really take another lesson on doing this procedure, it's already very stressful for us to go through and they are not well-trained.. So sorry to hear that!!! But 14dpiui! i can't believe you are not testing yet!!!! When do you intend to test??? you must promise to keep us updated on your result!

I hear 3BFPS calling in this thread!!! yoo hooo!!! hahahahaha..

P.S : as we speak, i'm having cramp still and have some brown spotting, is that normal?? :(


----------



## hoping23

I think spotting could be possible. Any time they interfere up there it can stir things up. Maybe they hit the lining when they put the catheter in. I wouldn't be too worried about it. I bet the cramping is his little swimmers :spermy: working their way up to the egg!!!! :winkwink:

:coffee: This is me just waiting for my call about what time I go in tomorrow. (although I'm not drinking coffee!!!!)

So get this... family drama... My sister has 3 girls (10 and twin 8yr olds). She had a miscarriage before having her oldest daughter. Her and her husband ended up getting pregnant with IVF.... now mind you I would think she'd be compassionate about this whole thing for me.... So tomorrow is the twins 1st communion. I'm the Godmother for the older twin... My sister is actually mad at me that there's a chance I will miss it. I can't help my bodies timing!!! :cry: I was really bummed last night when I called to tell her after getting off the phone with the nurse. I was excited to hear the size of my follicles and that things looked better than last month, but after talking to her I was so down. I really thought she'd be happy for me.


----------



## notoptimistic

ccdd- I recall being told by the nurse that spotting can happen after the iui. I'm going to test Sunday morning if I don't get my period by then because that will be 17dpiui! 

Hoping- looks like you will ovulate two this cycle! Double your chances! Sorry about your family drama. I'm sure your sis knows you feel bad about missing it so she shouldn't try to make you feel guilty. Sounds a little selfish of her to me.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt......I'm hoping for them both to ovulate!!!!! I feel much better than last month about it. I had one that was 17mm the day before trigger. I was so happy when I got my numbers yesterday. My E2 didn't seem too high though.
I can't believe you haven't tested yet. You have a lot more will power than I do! Keep us posted!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hoping.. When I tested last cycle I had so much anxiety just waiting to see the result on the stick. I think I'd rather just wait to see if af starts. Usually I spot the day before and that tips me off that af is coming. I know I'm 15dpiui, but last cycle I had a 20 day luteal phase (not of meds last cycle) and the cycle before when I took 50mg of clomid I had a 17 day lp! In summary, even If I make it a couple more days without af, I still might not be pregnant.


----------



## ccdd

Hoping : :hugs: don't worry about your sister, on the positive side she really would like for you to be there as you are important to her. I'm sure she will snapped out and apologies to you after :) :hugs: this is the time where you have to be relaxed and zen! Relaxxxx :) you want to hav the right mood for iui :) how I hope you are in my time zone, then you get to do iui today! I can't wait! 

Notopt:due to the time difference, I will make sure I log on at the same time to see your result ;) I have agood feeling about this :) *suddenly the smurf song appears in my head* fingers and ties crossed for you!


----------



## ccdd

Special :dust: to Notopt testing on Sunday :)


----------



## hoping23

Getting up soon to head to my appointment..... Trying to relax my mind....


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck Hoping!!!! I'm going to test tomorrow morning. If you figure out how to relax your mind please tell me how bc I'm very anxious right now.


----------



## AmesLouise

I had to pop in to send more baby vibes to all of you!!! I just back from vacation and I chose to have no computer devices!

Hoping....way to go on the follies!!!! Woo-hoo!!!!!


----------



## hoping23

Ames... Hope you had a great vacation!

Notopt.... I'm sending all my positive energy to you and lots of baby dust for tomorrows test! I go back two weeks from this Monday for my blood test. I'm hoping to hold off on testing until then. 

So today.... His count was much lower than last month and the motility was very low! Go figure since my numbers were good. Last month post wash he had over 300 million.... 69% motility.... Today 55.5million post wash..... 29% motility...... WHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!
That sucks. It took a while for her to get the catheter through. She actually had to switch to a different one. I have a curved cervix that causes problems. I had some lit bleeding after, but that was from all the moving around she did during the procedure. I definitely feel like I'm ovulating from the right side ... So fingers crossed.


----------



## AmesLouise

Hoping- My hubby's count was 11million, 60% motility this last month. It only takes one! I can't wait to hear your news!


----------



## hoping23

Ames.... Thank you. That makes me feel so much better. I've been so worked about it.... Looking things up online etc.... All the worst things for me while ttc.

How have you been feeling?


----------



## notoptimistic

Bfn last night.. Today i'm 17 dpiui and no af yet:(


----------



## ccdd

Hoping : yes, it only takes 1 :) sending some baby :dust: and sticky vibes to you :) 

Notopt : don't despair yet, you AF has not shown means you still have a good chance! I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Will you go n for a bw?


----------



## AmesLouise

Hoping- I was so disapointed this last time too when the doc told me my hubby's count. Then she said anything above 10million is just fine! 
I am feeling "blaw" that's the only word for it. I just started to feel this way yesterday. I'm nervous though, b/c tomorrow we have our first ulrasound, as I refused the one before our vacation.


----------



## hoping23

Ames... Good luck with your appointment.

Im trying toget myhead in a good place tonight. I just find that im so stressed...im wicked OCD... And this is just really weighing on me right now. Ive been trying to watch meditation videos etc. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hoping.. Wish I could help but I'm OCD too!


----------



## hoping23

DB tells me i just need to stop stressing..... He doesnt understand that he stresses me out more just by saying that. I think im just over doing it lately....like trying to change diet, destress, etc.

I did find some meditation videos on youtube that were slightly helpful tonight. I took the ipad into the bedroom to watch them or listen and he came in bc he wanted to spend time and lay with me (which i love).... But he wanted to watch tv and asked me to turn down my videos..... :) 

He just left for work (3rd shift) so now its just me and the dog. Think i'll try to find another calming video.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hoping - have you considered acupuncture? I'm thinking of trying it not just for fertility but also to help me with my anxiety. What is keeping me going right now is knowing that if these iuis fail we can go to ivf which has a much higher success rate.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt... I am definitely considering it. Ive looked into a bit. I also decided i wold go for my anxiety and stress. Last night it was so bad i had so much pressure in my head. I ended up finding a few relaxing videos. I also for a sleep relaxation video and i think it put me to sleep within minutes.


----------



## ccdd

Just a quick email to say hi to everyone! 

Hoping : I might be going for acupuncture too, heard it helps :) 

Notopt : how are you? Any updates? Hope things are going well for you :)

Ames : Hi there, congratulations and hope your us goes well today :) 

Baby :dust: to everyone!


----------



## AmesLouise

Hi Laides-
We had the shock of our life today. We saw TWO sacs! We will have our final confirming ultrasound next Monday. We should see a heart or two by then.
Also, I had one big whopper of a cyst! She said it shoud dissolve on its own. 
It was taking up a good portion of my picture on the ultrasound! 
Thanks for all of your support. I'm really thinking tons of positive thoughts for all of you!!


----------



## hoping23

Ames..... I just got the biggest smile on my face! I am so happy for you. I cant even put it in words. How did you feel when you heard?

Cc....hi how are things going?


----------



## notoptimistic

That's so exciting Ames! Congrats .. Hope the next us shows good strong heartbeats!

Ccdd- no update.. Still waiting for af at 18dpiui. I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## AmesLouise

awww...thanks so much you guys. 
I saw the smirk on my docs face and said "what?" 
She said, "I see two sacs". 
I said "seriously, omg". 
My husband had the biggest smile on his face and said "I see it too".
We walked out of there in awe!


----------



## hoping23

Ames... That is so cute!

Notopt.... Hopefully this is a good sign. When are you having a blood test?

I feel like crap today. I started having a pain last night on my right side similar to the pain i was having when my nurse told me it was probably my cyst rupturing.... Im hoing that there wasnt another one left in there bc that would mean their numbers were off for my follicles! I dont know what else it could be though.... Way too early for anything else ...only 3dpiui.... I felt crampy all night too.


----------



## ccdd

Ames : wow that's great news! Congratulations!!!! :) 

Notopt : Can you call and arrange for a blood test? Or do you intent to test again tomorrow?

Hoping : I'm similar like you, I'm feeling cramps and occasional pain in both my left and right ovary and feels really nausea, I think it's the progesterone ;( Maybe mine become a cyst! I hope not! But I hope you pain goes away very soon! But translate into BFP! :hugs:


----------



## hoping23

Cc... you're more around implantation time so fingers crossed that's what's starting for you!

So I've been trying to change over to a more Alkaline diet (I think I have very acidic CM)... DB tells me it's a very hostile environment! :blush: And I've cut out all caffeine (I had a long time ago but was still drinking decaf coffee and soda)... now I've cut them out completely and am just drinking water, milk, and Bolthouse Farms "Green Goodness".

Also, has anyone looked into the pineapple thing? From what I hear you should cut a pineapple into 5 equal pieces and have one piece each day starting at IUI. I guess it helps with implantation. You have to eat the core too though... the meat of it isn't what helps. I started yesterday (a few days late... but am hoping it helps).

It was that or baby aspirin... the thought of that scared me a little though.

Any thoughts?


----------



## drsquid

supposedly you are ONLY supposed to eat the core not the meat. i dunno all sounds like hoo ha to me but... just warning you, will get people freaking out that you ate the meat


----------



## hoping23

i will NOT eat it then.... thanks Drsquid!!!!!!


----------



## ccdd

Hoping : I agree with drsquid, here in Asia, when people are trying to get pregnant, we will be advised to stay away from coconut, pineapple and papaya. And stay away from acidic food. As for baby aspirin, dont think we are allowed to take those here, but I heard a lot of great stories about it. Maybe you want to research a little more if it's suitable for your body :)

As for me, not putting my hopes too High as I'm on progesterone, but this morning I have a big acne on my face! It's so frustrating when progesterone always mimic pregnancy symptoms... Grrrrr

All the best to you too! We are in the 2ww together, and hope all of us gets BFPs! :dust:

P.S I'm going to test my HCG out with the ICs opk sticks :) hope to see it fades and get darken or gets darker everyday! Hehe


----------



## hoping23

Ok. No more pineapple....:thumbup:
I wont take baby aspirin because it makes me nervous. 

I dont take progesterone. What does it do for you?


----------



## drsquid

if you have a luteal phase defect (ie it is too short) progesterone will prolong it and give time for implantation. doc put me on it this time for no clear reason. it makes you crazy, gives you all the pregnancy symptoms (sore boobs, bloat, nausea etc)


----------



## ccdd

Yes it does! But I think the doc gave me so that I can sustain the pregnancy if I really gets my BFP :) 

It's such a long wait!!


----------



## hoping23

Thanks. If this round doesnt work for me i'll have one more round of the same. If that doesnt work then we'll meet with the doctor again and go over our options.

Not sure i could handle more drugs.... Just the clomid and ovidrel make me crazy enough!!!!!! I might get kicked out of the house....:rofl:


----------



## notoptimistic

Well I think it's clear that I don't have a luteal phase defect ... Damn luteal phase!!!


----------



## hoping23

What about being too long? Mine is 14 days.... Thats really the only thing i can count on is that im very regular. I just wish my follicular count was higher. 

Still nothing Notopt? Im really holding out for good news from you! Sending all kimds of baby dust your way!

Cc.... Hows it going? 6 dpiui, right? Hopefully some implantation cramping for you!


----------



## ccdd

I don't even know how long mine was... With clomid I normally o on the 18 pr 19th day, but with iui I trigger 13 and iui 15.... 

I'm feeling alright, but having some cramps like AF is coming, backache and some discharge... But the cramp is a little funny, it's around the belly area.... Just have to wait and see.... Fingers crossed....

Hoping : how about you? Anything different this cycle? You still feel the pain or cramps from iui?

Notopt : yeah, how is it? Any news yet? Like hoping, I'm waiting for ur BFP!


----------



## hoping23

Cc... nothing new here. No cramping or pain anymore. I'm trying not to concentrate on "symptoms" because I had myself so convinced last month that I MUST be preggers.... Right now I've had back aches (had them last month too)... and today (sorry tmi) I've had more CM than usual at this time. I'm still only 4dpiui though. I'm drinking a LOT more water than normal now too so maybe that's it.


----------



## notoptimistic

af is on her way .. Started spotting this morning. Ugh. Feels like this will never happen. I got preg naturally twice in the first cycle each time, and now I can't! Some of my friends are preg with baby #2.


----------



## AmesLouise

notoptimistic said:


> af is on her way .. Started spotting this morning. Ugh. Feels like this will never happen. I got preg naturally twice in the first cycle each time, and now I can't! Some of my friends are preg with baby #2.

I'm so sorry. 
I think I may be back to square one again. I started spotting yesterday morning and again today- increased cramps. I figure there is no chance in preventing a miscarriage from happening. I am so tired of this. I haven't even told my husband b/c his birthday is tomorrow and I know that he will be so down about things. I did call the doc and let her know and did tell her that I didn't tell my husband (she knows how sensitive he is). If things get worse where I am spotting red, then I will say something.
Urgh..


----------



## drsquid

Ames- don't count yourself out. My friend made herself crazy over the last few days. Lots of spotting, some bleeding, betas she thought were too low etc. completely convinced she was miscarrying etc. then saw the heart beat on Tuesday when she thought she was going to plan a d&c etc. you have two beanies in there. The uterus needs to make room. I know it is hard not to worry but... This doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt....sorry to hear that.

Ames.... My cousin also went through what youre feeling. So upset....spotting quite a bit...just really down due to 2 past mcs. That little spotter is now 3. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## AmesLouise

Thanks so much ladies. I'm in tears reading your posts. I'm trying hard to be positive. I did tell my hubby- he (as always) trys to be positive too!!


----------



## ccdd

I know how that feels like, to spot the symptoms and then gets a negative. However, i really pray hard and wish hard for you this iui! :) :hugs: It's only my 1st iui, so if i get preggy, that's great, but if not at least i know how it goes and can try harder next iui :)

baby :dusts*


----------



## ccdd

notoptimistic said:


> af is on her way .. Started spotting this morning. Ugh. Feels like this will never happen. I got preg naturally twice in the first cycle each time, and now I can't! Some of my friends are preg with baby #2.

Notopt : awwww, so sorry for that, but spotting might not be AF right? you still have chance till the full AF!


----------



## ccdd

AmesLouise said:


> Thanks so much ladies. I'm in tears reading your posts. I'm trying hard to be positive. I did tell my hubby- he (as always) trys to be positive too!!

Ames : yes, some of friends spotted all the way till full pregnancy.. I'm sure you will be fine :) lots of positive energy and vibes to you! sticky beans!!!!


----------



## drsquid

bfn on an frer this am. decided to get a beta anyway. doc backpedaled on the role of the sperm saying it wasnt all that bad etc. that it wasnt optimal but more likely the problem is on my end (despite making tons of follicles etc). so ive decided to do one more round of injectibles with different sperm then ivf


----------



## ccdd

drsquid said:


> bfn on an frer this am. decided to get a beta anyway. doc backpedaled on the role of the sperm saying it wasnt all that bad etc. that it wasnt optimal but more likely the problem is on my end (despite making tons of follicles etc). so ive decided to do one more round of injectibles with different sperm then ivf

Good luck with the beta! *praying* do you do back to back iui? Could it be the timing of the iui?


----------



## hoping23

Drs....im bummed about your poor sperm. How many/size follies did u have. Good luck with your test. 

Ames...how are you doing?

For me today just a little pin prick pain on my right side. No noteable "symptoms" durin this wait.


----------



## AmesLouise

Today is a better day. I started to feel some nausea. I lost all pregnancy symptoms for two days (while I was spotting) and now they are back. 
I just so badly want to see a heartbeat(s)!!!


----------



## hoping23

Happy to hear youre feeling better. When do you go back to the dr.?


----------



## drsquid

Don't do bac to back but I've done us before and after and confirmed I ovulated within 6 hrs of iui. Beta was neg. doc made a big point about how the sperm wasn't that bad and wasn't likely the problem. That it is likely that I'm old. I had 5 2cm follicles and 5 15mm follicles the day before iui. I'm doing one more injectibles cycle with a new donor and meanwhile gonna do a consult at a new clinic for ivf. I'm sure that they wouldn't do anything differently but I'm tired of how negative he is about chances at 39


----------



## hoping23

Drs.... I'd get a 2nd opinion too. Its hard enough to go through this but to have someone being negativevon top of it....thats not right.


----------



## hoping23

Today.... Very sore nps and a pin prick type pain that lasts a couple seconds each time. Last night at bed time I had them too and thought I was a little crampy... but I can really tell if I make myself think that I have these things... I'd love to know for sure what the pin prick pain is.... today is 6dpiui so I guess I'm a little hopeful.


----------



## notoptimistic

Ames- is your next u/s Monday? Glad you are feeling sick again (sounds odd to say). Nausea is a good sign.

Hoping - I'm still following your posts. Hard to post much because I'm typing on my iPhone! Good luck with your tww. I'm on cd 2. I finally got my period yesterday, three weeks after my iui. I've been a little depressed, but my dh is assuring me we will have kids. I am 33 and already feel like time isn't on my side. I feel like I'm defective. We talked about starting the adoption process sometime later this year.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt....sorry af came. I know the feeling. Last month i just started crying, but db was so calming and reassuring and we spent the rest of that day just out and about to keep my mind off of it. Im 35 (36 in august) and he just turned 34. He already has two girls from his past marriage so im not sure he'd ever consider adoption if we're unsuccessful....so i feel like im praying for a miracle. What do you have planned coming up?


----------



## AmesLouise

Yes, my next doc apt is Monday at 9am. I spotted again today (very little). It is still brown, yesterday I had nothing. I still have my pregnancy symptoms and VERY picky at what I eat. 
I'm thinking that if this time things don't stick, I'm done! it's just so hard going through all of this (as you know), and miscarrying. I just don't know how I could go through it again. This would be my 3rd miscarriage. Ok....I have to stop thinking negative.
I love following all of your stories!! I will definately keep you posted on Monday.


----------



## hoping23

Im crampy today.... Not AF cramps.... Just crampy. 7dpiui.


----------



## star7474

Hi all

I'm feeling really icky, I had clomid 100mg for 5 days since CD 3 and I've now had my second (last) injection of menopur 75iu, I'm due for a scan Monday to see how my follicles look, but I'm feeling so nauseated and tired, is it the drugs? Does anyone know how many follicles there should be and what sizes they should be at this stage, I'm currently CD 8.


----------



## star7474

I'm also having my first IUI this month


----------



## drsquid

Af arrived today, yay. So I'm all set for cd 3 us On Monday. Have to go to FedEx later to pick up my meds. Did my kickboxing class today which may not have been the best plan. I think it might be regular cramps but... Yowch. But torsion is supposed to really really hurt so... Fingers crossed I don't have any cysts. Still need to motivate to pick a new donor.


----------



## hoping23

Drs.....good luck picking a new donor and with your next round. 

Star... I would assume its the drugs. I dont do the injectibles just clomid 50mg cd3-7. And then i do the ovidrel injection to trigger O. As for follicles and sizes it really depends person to person. I have a low count. My 1st cycle on day 12 i had 2 follies (14mm each). By day 14 i really just had one that grew to 17mm. The other was still 14mm. This cycle (my 2nd) on day 12 i had 2 again, this time 20.5mm & 21mm. So i triggered that night instead of waiting for another scan like the month before. 

Anyway.....good luck!


----------



## notoptimistic

Star- sorry can't answer your questions but good luck with your first iui! I have had one iui so far and hoping my next one works. I'm on cd 3 now. I just do clomid 100mg, no injections and no monitoring. A waitlist for iui? Are you in the uk?

Hoping - my next step is just another clomid/iui round. I just call them when I get a pos opk and then go in the next day for the iui. If round two fails we are supposed to meet with the doc again to discuss next steps. Needles make me queasy but I'll have to deal with it if thats the only way. We may start the adoption process anyway bc that can take over a year. Also, if you get pregnant you can just put things on hold.


----------



## star7474

Hi yeah im in the uk. theres always hold ups, paperwork, funding etc but a year on everything has started to get done. Im having my second scan tomorrow post 100mg clomid for 5 days plus 2 lots of menopur 75iu to kick start my follicles! im hoping everything has grown as it should, although now im worried that there may be too many that they could cancel my IUI this month. 
Im trying to do work for uni as well as my full time job but i just cant seem to concentrate at all as my body feels rubbish with the effects of the meds :( hopefully itll be all worth it at the end!


----------



## ccdd

hello hoping, it's my 11dpiui... just a few more days.... not much difference on my end.. just a little cramp on my lower abdomen, nipples getting sore when touch, waking up in the middle of the night wanting to pee, not too often though... and that's it... dont' really have much hope this time round... will see if we should schedule for 2nd round iui if it's still negative this Thursday.. Wish me luck!

Also, you must be 8dpiui now, so how are you feeling??? any other symptoms apart from cramping?

notopt : so sorry your AF arrives... hopefully you will get your BFP in the next cycle! :dust:

Star : if you need any assistance with asking about iui, shoot :) we will be more than happy to help :) good luck with your first iui!!!


----------



## hoping23

Cc.... I have been wondering how you're doing. I'm very crampy lately but nothing else... boobs are a little sore but that's normal for me. Today I'm 9dpiui. So I just couldn't wait... on 7dpiui I took an HPT (I know... so dumb...). There was a VERY faint line but I also know that could have been from the HCG trigger since I was only 9dp injection... It was the last HPT I had at home so I've been POAS with OPK's since... I've had a faint line each time which I know is not positive and could just be a trace of LH or HCG... so although I know it could very well be BFN I'm still holding onto so hope and will probably go buy some tests today.

I know I shouldn't have tested so early.... I just couldn't help it since last month I was away for the whole tww and didn't test until the day I got home and AF started within 2 hours after taking that test...


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Cc.... I have been wondering how you're doing. I'm very crampy lately but nothing else... boobs are a little sore but that's normal for me. Today I'm 9dpiui. So I just couldn't wait... on 7dpiui I took an HPT (I know... so dumb...). There was a VERY faint line but I also know that could have been from the HCG trigger since I was only 9dp injection... It was the last HPT I had at home so I've been POAS with OPK's since... I've had a faint line each time which I know is not positive and could just be a trace of LH or HCG... so although I know it could very well be BFN I'm still holding onto so hope and will probably go buy some tests today.
> 
> I know I shouldn't have tested so early.... I just couldn't help it since last month I was away for the whole tww and didn't test until the day I got home and AF started within 2 hours after taking that test...


Hey!! Been a long week at work, loads of stuff going on, so didn't really log on too much... I am the same! I have been POAS too, and the funny part is that when I use OPK I still have a faint line but HCG is blank.... I will be 12dpiui tomorrow, fingers crossed! :) but I hope the symptoms you are having translate into BFP!!!! 

Fingers crossed for you... Still thinking if i should test tomorrow or should I just wait for 14dpiui and test?? 

:dust:


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - that's exciting!!! Try to wait a couple more days if you can and use a digital hpt. Can't wait to hear the news!

I am CD 5 and will start clomid tonight.


----------



## hoping23

Thanks Ladies... I'm definitely NOT getting my hopes up. I feel very AF like right now (although it's way early for that... just how my belly feels).

Notopt... Good luck this round! Let the "hurry up and waiting" begin!

Do you think digital is the way to go? better than the two lines?


----------



## notoptimistic

I've always used the digitals and they've never been wrong, even when I've wanted them to be. Also, digitals are more definitive. With the lines, they seem subject to interpretation.


----------



## drsquid

Crap crap crap. 2.3cm cyst on one side and a small one on the other. So no stims for me. I am going to Philly at the end of may so I'd have to miss 2 cycles which I don't want to do. New plan, us Monday to see if I'm growing a follicle despite the cysts then do an unmedicated cycle. If that doesn't work I'd have to skip a cycle anyway for ivf so... Now if I don't grow a follicle... And I have to skip this cycle entirely.. I'm pondering skipping the trip home. Tickets were pretty cheap and al though I know my parents would be sad, I think id just stress the whole time about how I should be cycling etc. I'm 39, I don't have time to step back and just take months off.


----------



## notoptimistic

Drs: Sorry about the cysts - they didn't see any follicles on your scan? Can you just cut your trip a little short so that you don't have to skip two cycles?


----------



## drsquid

They saw a bunch of antral follicles and 2 cysts. Im going back Monday to see if I've developed a dominant one (though day 10 is a bit early, usually I've triggered on day 12 or 13. Hopefully one will grow despite the cysts. Anyone have this situation? And as far my trip. I'm only going for a week. It just turns out to be the week I'd need to be doing us and triggering etc.


----------



## hoping23

Drs....sorry to hear that. As for cysts. This cycle i had 2 (21mm & 19mm). So not far off from yours. My doc didnt think theyd interfere and by the time i triggered only one was left. I seem to always have 1-3 cysts. Not that my info helps you since im not pregnant...but just thout id share that they still gave me the green light.


----------



## star7474

Just had my scan post clomid and menopur, I've only got 3 follicles on my left side the biggest 12mm, then 9mm and 7mm :( Ive just taken a third a menopur tonight then for another scan on Wednesday, I'm really disappointed as I thought I'd have loads, die for IUI when my follicles are looking better


----------



## hoping23

Star....what cd is it?

And for me 9dpiui took hpt and completely negative..... I know its early


----------



## drsquid

hoping- thanks =) glad to know i have a chance of making a follicle. he isnt giving me any meds this round.. well trigger but.. 

just ordered new sperm. this guy has 2 confirmed pregnancies but turns out my bunk sperm had confirmed pregnancies too.. oh well


----------



## hoping23

You definitely can...this month was my best follicle month with two over 20mm....good luck!


----------



## star7474

I'm CD 10 today so going back on Wednesday to see whether they've grown any further!


----------



## AmesLouise

Update: ONE strong heartbeat! Absolutely amazing!
I still have a very large cyst and a blood vessel very close to the placenta that she will continue to keep an eye on! 
It was such a wonderful day.
Ok....now throwing tons of baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Awesome Ames! So exciting!! I want one


----------



## hoping23

Ames....so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## drsquid

Yay Ames


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations Ames! I've been away from the boards for a week or so (I'll do a different post in a moment) but I'm so happy to read that post from you!


----------



## Lou1234

An update on me:

We had to have one month off after our IUI which was April. I decided to have a week or so away from here. I got quite a shock when out of the blue AF turned up last night on CD22! In working out days unfortunately CD14 (the day I had the IUI last time) falls on Monday 7th which is Bank Holiday here.

The nurse has called me back and we had a good chat about it. They had already decided to up my Clomid from 1 tablet to 1.5 as I only produced one mature follicle. She said they don't want to up it to 2 in case I have too many and they have to cancel it.

Last time I started clomid on day 4 but this time I'll start taking them tomorrow on day 2 so we can try and get things happening before the bank holiday weekend. I'm booked in for a scan on the 3rd May and hopefully things will be looking good so that they can trigger me and we can have the IUI on the Friday. If it looks like I'll ovulate over the weekend it'll just be timed intercourse for us. 

It was a hard telephone conversation to have as I really don't want to skip another month. I spoke to my husband and we decided to take the risk and go for it in the hope we can have IUI before the bank holiday.

Hope everyone else is well. :flower:


----------



## hoping23

Welcome back Lou!!!!

Hopefully this months timing works out for you. It's unfortunately that your place isn't open everyday. Over here (in the States)... at least the one I go to (Reproductive Science Center of New England) is open everyday even holidays and weekends. So far both of my IUI's have fallen on weekends.

My update: starting to feel disappointed about this month... I really felt this morning like AF was coming... I had the same feeling I usually get a few days before it starts. I'm trying not to be too down but it's so tough. I just feel like it won't happen. Sorry to be such a bummer right now.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Welcome back Lou!!!!
> 
> Hopefully this months timing works out for you. It's unfortunately that your place isn't open everyday. Over here (in the States)... at least the one I go to (Reproductive Science Center of New England) is open everyday even holidays and weekends. So far both of my IUI's have fallen on weekends.
> 
> My update: starting to feel disappointed about this month... I really felt this morning like AF was coming... I had the same feeling I usually get a few days before it starts. I'm trying not to be too down but it's so tough. I just feel like it won't happen. Sorry to be such a bummer right now.

Hoping : you are not alone.... I'm 13dpiui and i feel negative.... The results comes out tomorrow.... But one thing about your symptoms, at leat you know they are not from your progesterone that you are taking, maybe it's implantation? If it doesn't happen for me this round, I'm going to start raspberry tea leave to work on my lining due to thinning from clomid...

All the best and fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## hoping23

Thanks Cc... Good luck to you too. I took some time over the last few days to look at other places in my area for ivf... I feel like if i have to go that route i want a place with the best results (although they all state pretty much the same) and pricing.... There seems to be quite a difference in that and my current place seems to be the highest.

Also, i talked to my sister about it today because she used ivf for all her kids. She went to Boston ivf and loved her doctor. She had her kids 10 years ago but i checked and her doctor is still there.... Just want to keep my options open. I guess im lucky about where i live, having so many great fertility specialists. Well enough rambling.... Good night all.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Thanks Cc... Good luck to you too. I took some time over the last few days to look at other places in my area for ivf... I feel like if i have to go that route i want a place with the best results (although they all state pretty much the same) and pricing.... There seems to be quite a difference in that and my current place seems to be the highest.
> 
> Also, i talked to my sister about it today because she used ivf for all her kids. She went to Boston ivf and loved her doctor. She had her kids 10 years ago but i checked and her doctor is still there.... Just want to keep my options open. I guess im lucky about where i live, having so many great fertility specialists. Well enough rambling.... Good night all.

I'm hoping you don't have to go down that route! Hoping like your handle that you will get preggy this iui and forget about other fetility treatment! 

As for the ivf, i told myself that I will only go that path after 3 failed attempts of the iui, maybe you want to give yourself 3 times? But, it's all depending what you are comfortable with :) you have my support! :)

praying hard for my BFP tomorrow and positive beta! will keep you updated! you too! let me know your symptoms! you are not on progesterones so it will be easier to spot :) big hug!

:dust:


----------



## hoping23

ccdd said:


> I'm hoping you don't have to go down that route! Hoping like your handle that you will get preggy this iui and forget about other fetility treatment!
> 
> As for the ivf, i told myself that I will only go that path after 3 failed attempts of the iui, maybe you want to give yourself 3 times? But, it's all depending what you are comfortable with :) you have my support! :)
> 
> praying hard for my BFP tomorrow and positive beta! will keep you updated! you too! let me know your symptoms! you are not on progesterones so it will be easier to spot :) big hug!
> 
> :dust:

I have a 3rd planned. It would be after that that we take the month to really look around and plan.

I'm hoping I don't have to either.... and am waiting on pins and needles for your test results!!!!!! :coffee: Good luck!!!!!! :thumbup:

My "symptoms".... I've had cramping and discomfort especially this am. Yesterday I was SUPER gassy... :shhh: My boobs are not all that sore though and I don't notice any pain on the sides of them like a lot of women mention. Actually as I'm typing this I have period-like cramping! But that is normal for me a few days before I start. I have no CM... so I guess the cramping is really all I have. I'm not testing again until Saturday... after getting the BFN 2 days ago (9dpiui) I don't want to be disappointed again. I'm due for AF Saturday and have Beta Monday.


----------



## drsquid

ive had 4 failed iuis which was gonna be my break point (theoretically) only to find that the sperm was crap (onyl got it tested the last round). so now im back at square one. i have no idea if my eggs have any problems. i sure make a ton of them (2 each time on femara, 5-10 on gonal f). i was going to do an injection cycle with a new donor only to have cysts found.. if i make a follie anyway im going to do one more iui cycle then go to ivf. if there is no follie... well then im torn and may go straight to ivf next month. the emotional part of all this is making me bat shit . ive been completely miserable hopeless etc and it isnt going away this time


----------



## hoping23

Drs... I hear you! I'm only on my 2nd IUI and don't have the results yet and am really down about things.
Just remember... with my big cysts I still ended up with two large follies! Keep the faith. I know easier said than done!


----------



## drsquid

hoping- but they still gave you clomid. he woulndt give me any meds at all. now mind you i usually ov on my own but..


----------



## notoptimistic

drs - Just remember, IVF has a significantly higher success rate than IUI. From what I've read/hear, a lot of doctors do not waste time these days and seem to switch to IVF after only a few iui's. This is especially true for people in their late 30's and early 40's. I know someone who got married a little later in life, around age 40 (actually I know a few, but she's the only one I know went through IVF) and her doctor had her go right to IVF - no IUI's. I know for me, I'm only willing to do two more iui's before moving on to ivf. Three reasons for that: 1) higher success rates with IVF (especially for women 35 and under) - don't want to waste any more time; 2) if I have to turn to injections, I'd rather it be for an ivf cycles rather than an iui cycle b/c ivf has higher success rates and the thought of injections makes me queasy; and 3) My health insurance covers ivf at 100% (I think) after I've tried and failed with 3 iui's.


----------



## hoping23

Well ladies.....looks like its a no for me..... Unexpected bleeding 2 days early.... Super upset!


----------



## drsquid

oh hoping im sorry

not- nothing is covered for me at all... im ok with ivf but... the problem is time off work. once our schedule is set it is set. i cant call out etc


----------



## hoping23

A little more brown in CM this am. Nothing since. Now it's just clear CM but I feel like I have AF (body wise).... It's too late to be implantation so I guess now I just wait for AF to show up.... 

So frustrate!


----------



## AmesLouise

Hoping- how are you doing today?


----------



## hoping23

Hi Ames... I'm really bummed and discouraged... 2nd failed IUI with clomid and that makes 20 cycles total for use (only two with help). I am just starting to feel like it's not going to happen for me.

How are you doing? Hows that little bean?


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - sorry about the failed 2nd iui. Third time will hopefully be the charm for you. 

I'm confused about what's going on with my body right now. I decided that I'd start using the opk's earlier than last cycle because last cycle I started them on cd 14 and got a positive on the first test. I was hoping this time I'd get a negative and then a positive so I could know that I was catching the surge at the beginning, which is why I took my first test this morning on CD 12. Of course, I got a smiley face and I am not believing it. I called this morning to make an apt for an iui tomorrow and have to wait for the nurse to call me back. I called a second time to see if I can come in for bloodwork because I am suspicious of the opk test. Still no call back.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt... I can't answer that but I'm not thrilled with my place right now. I'm just not a fan of talking to someone different every time I have a question. I don't mind dealing with a nurse instead of my Doctor but there's never consistency about what nurse I'll get.... Plus I just found out this am that they have a "financial alert" on my account... waiting for a call back on that... hoping my insurance didn't stop covering it!!!!! 

Why is it so difficult to make a baby?!?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## notoptimistic

ugh - I'm really upset now. I went in for bloodwork and the results show that I have not yet surged and so the opk must of been wrong. They want me to come in now for daily blood tests. I used the same opk last cycle, and that was probably a false positive too which would explain why I had a three week luteal phase! That last iui cycle was a waste of time all because of clearblue easy. I knew it was too soon to be seeing a surge and I should have went in for a blood test then too. I also should have kept up the sex after the iui. I was tired, but if I had known that the opk could be wrong I would have done it anyway.
I'm so mad.


----------



## AmesLouise

Hoping- I'm in tears reading your post. I know exactly how you feel. I am so sorry that you have to go through this. Please know that you WILL be a mommy! Keep thinking positive! I know how hard it is. This was going to be our last round before starting IVF. IVF (as I am sure you know), has a much higher success rate. I just know it is going to happen for you!!! Big ((HUG)) for you! Tons of ((HUGS))!!!
It's hard for me to write about me at this time, being concerned for you. My bean is now a gummi bear and we have a nice strong heart beat.


----------



## ccdd

Hey hoping, sorry to her your 2nd iui didn't work :( my first didn't work too... Just having my AF right on time... Will go in for 2nd round soon...

We can be buddy again this time and it will be the last for both of us! :) we are going to get Preggy this month! :) I will make major changes to my diet, and will start exercising toay. I will also try drinking raspberry leafy tea when my AF ends, see if it helps with the lining..

Gd luck to us!!!

Notopt : I hope the nurse calls you back soon! And I hope this will be your month too!! Gd luck

:dust: to all!


----------



## hoping23

Thank you ladies!
I'm very emotional and I know it's driving DB crazy... he's trying to do the best he can to support me but I seem to be all over him about everything lately... that's the other part of this that is hard.
I just got back from my CD3 baseline testing. I got the tech that I LOVE and it seemed to look good for day 3... she said 5 little follies on the left and a few on the right too... that's the best day 3 I've had!!!!! I also still have a cyst on both sides which she says are the same ones I always have, and my fibroid obviously hasn't gone anywhere.... 
Just waiting for their call now to let me know if I start my clomid today....

Ames... even though I'm not preggers yet I still want to share in your journey and hear everything! Don't feel bad... I'm so excited for you. And I think it's cute that it's a gummy bear!!!! Although now I have that song from the gummy bears cartoon in my head!

CC... happy to have you as my cycle buddy!

Notopt... fingers crossed for you that everything works out... and I hear you on the tired thing!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys - blood test this morning, no surge yet ... in fact, my lh level was a little lower than yesterday. This is going to be a long week. I have a feeling that it will be at least 4 or 5 more days before I get my surge and my arm is already bruised from today and yesterday's blood tests! 

hoping - that's great news about your antral follicle count!


----------



## drsquid

hoping- congrats on the good follies. i know the feeling fo being all over the place . nothing anyone says to me is the right thing. im feeling a bit better. maybe it took 2 weeks for the stupid progesterone to wear off.. im even ok (ish) with essentially skipping 1.5 cycles and wasting my 3rd month after hsg.. ok maybe im not ok with it but... 

got my "plan" from the doc today. go for progesterone level on the 11th then start lupron that day. hopefully get my period on the 21st and get a baseline us on the 22nd (this could be dicey cause i leave for philly on the 22nd at midnight, but i guess i can get us in philly too). then around june 1 i start gonal f. of course i dont end up using my cetrotide... sigh. 6 boxes of that go to waste. noticed they didnt say anything about bcp to get from may 22nd to june 1.. but emailed the doc and he wrote back in minutes saying people dont usually ovulate on lupron so i guess that is what is going to shift my cycle.


----------



## AAS

Hi Ladies,
I have been following your thread for several weeks and was really hoping to join you. I am 36 and have been TTC for a little over a year. We had your first IUI with clomid yesterday. It is my first cycle with clomid and it was a low dose so we had 1 follie. I am not very optimistic about the outcome, but I am hoping that is just a defense against being crushed if I get a BFN.


----------



## hoping23

Welcome AAS... I'm 35 so I'm right there with you. My first round I had 2 on CD10 at 14mm, but by CD12 when they had me trigger I just had one that grew to 17mm and the other stayed the same so wasn't really a "mature" one. Last round I had two big ones but BFN (his numbers were low though.... 23% motility that round...). I just had my CD3 baseline testing yesterday and it was the best yet. The nursed called yesterday afternoon to tell me I had 8 follies. Hopefully they'll all grow! Although I did see a couple on tv this am that just had 6!!!!!! Using IUI and chose not to have selective reduction! YIKES! 
Welcome to the group! I will say after my BFN after cycle 2 I was very down but everyone in this thread really helped me move past it. I'm happy to have this group!!!!!


----------



## hoping23

Side note.... about my place!!!! So when I had to call in on day 1 to schedule my baseline I told the nurse that we wanted to come in and meet with our doctor during this cycle to go over options in case the 3rd time doesn't work for us. They told me I had to talk to the financial department because I had a "Financial Alert" on my account. I got really nervous and stressed about what it could be... maybe my insurance wasn't covering things, etc.... It took them 2 days to call me back just to find out they wouldn't let me schedule a meeting with my doctor over a $20 co-pay.... I didn't even know it was outstanding or I would have paid that right away... DB was very angry... he said "after the thousands of dollars they bill our insurance, they're going to tell you you can't see the doctor over $20?!?!?!" I'm sure this will get brought up when we meet with him.


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Hoping I'm sorry that your 2nd IUI didn't work. We will have that bump eventually! And seriously - they let you stress and worry about the financial alert over $20? That is annoying.

I've had my 5 days of clomid and tomorrow (CD10) I go in for scan number 1. I don't think I'm going to be anywhere near ready to have IUI on Friday (even with the trigger shot) so I'm kind of bracing myself for it not happening this month (if we don't get to have IUI then it won't count towards my 3 even though I've taken the clomid). 

Why did my body have to have a really short cycle that means my ovulation migth fall on a bank holiday weekend? :shrug:


----------



## notoptimistic

AAS- welcome! I am 33 and on my second cycle of clomid iui. As you probably read, I am now going in for daily bloodwork to pinpoint when my lh surge actually happens so this time we will time the iui correctly. Got another negative blood test this morning CD 14. This could be a while. 

hoping - Maybe you should switch clinics after this cycle. I do recommend Brigham and Womens, they have satelite offices at Newton-Wellesley and I think other places. I have also heard good things about Boston IVF. Your post reminds me that I should check with the nurse to see if I should go ahead and schedule an appointment with my doctor just in case this cycle doesn't work. He had told me that if two iui/clomid cycles failed then we should meet again to discuss our options, but if I wait to see if it fails, and it does, then I won't be able to get an appointment for another 2 weeks probably and then I will have a wasted cycle.


Lou- good luck with the scan tomorrow!


----------



## Lou1234

AAS - sorry - I forgot to say welcome! 

My nurse also mentioned booking an appointment between IUI number 2 and 3. I already went ahead and made the appointment with our consultant for early June as didn't want to leave it until after we have had the results for this IUI then have to wait weeks for a free appointment.


----------



## notoptimistic

Lou- I think I'll do that too sometime in the next couple of days.


----------



## AAS

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## notoptimistic

One thing I really like about using these message boards is that I can go back and review my past posts during previous cycles and see what I was reporting at various stages of my cycle. I just read my posts from last cycle where I was expressing concern that my positive opk was a false positive. Now I know that I was right! Also, 4 days after that iui I was getting increased cm, and 6 days after I was getting some odd pains in my abdomen. At the time I thought it could be implantation, but now I realize they were probably ovulation pains and so I probably ovulated day 21 which is exactly when I ovulated the previous time I was on clomid two cycles prior (at a lower does, without an iui).


----------



## Allie2009

Hey ladies i'm back....sorry I haven't been on the thread. We are doing our 2nd IUI this cycle!! I'm on CD7 and I go in Monday for CD12 b/w and US. Hoping to do the iui Tue/wed!!!!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Allie. Hope you are well. :flower:

I had my scan today. Three follicles growing and think the largest is 15 at the moment. Apparently my lining isn't very thick though. The Dr who scanned me said that if this IUI doesn't work they will move me to injectables instead of clomid next time round.

The chances of me having a smiley face naturally tomorrow isn't very high. They didn't give me the trigger shot as my lining isn't thick enough anyway. The nurse is going to have a proper talk with the Dr later and call me.

I have all these rules in place now because of the long weekend! If I have a smiley face Sat/Sun or Sun/Mon then I'll have missed this month and it is just timed intercourse over the weekend. If my first smiley face is on Monday they they will get me in for a scan on Tuesday morning with there being a chance I'll have IUI that morning. So fingers crossed that I don't see that smiley face until Monday morning, although I'd prefer Tuesday!


----------



## AAS

Lou, I will keep my fingers crossed for no smilies until tuesday!


on a bitter side note, a close family friend, who gets pregnant when she blinks had her baby the other day and stole my baby name :(


----------



## hoping23

Uggg.... Thats awful! My sister asked my permission to use my name when she had her twins... that was 9 years ago though.. so I'm glad she did as my favorite has changed and she used it for my Goddaughter...


----------



## notoptimistic

Welcome back Allie! 

Everyone: Beward of the smiley face :) Ever since my false positive on CD 12 (Monday) I've been doing daily blood tests to see when my surge really happens. This morning my lh level went up to 17.1 from yesterday's 9.6. My nurse called me when the results came in, instructing me to have sex tonight and come in again tomorrow morning for another blood test. She says we are getting close. I'm guessing my iui will be on Saturday. Thank god I went in for that blood test when I got that positive smiley on Monday, otherwise I would have had the iui on Tuesday - way too soon.


----------



## AAS

Hoping, that is wonderful! I am searching for a new favorite.

Notoptomistic, good luck!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

I just went online to get my blood test results from this morning. I haven't heard from the nurse yet, but I know I've surged. My levels this week: Mon 9.3, Tues 7.9, Wed 9.6, Thurs 17.1, Today 84.6!


----------



## hoping23

Notopt... Good luck tomorrow. I'll have my fingers crossed for you and send you all kinds of sticky babydust!!!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

I'm just hoping tomorrow morning it won't be too late!!


----------



## Lou1234

Notoptomistic hope you were able to have your IUI this morning.

I've had no smiley face yet. I'm hoping I don't see it tomorrow then we'll be able to have IUI later this week. I'm feeling from my body though that I'll see it tomorrow but hopefully not!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. Had the iui this morning and it went a lot quicker than last time. They got the catheter in easily and quickly. I've been having cramps/stomach pressure off and on all day, even before the iui. Maybe I ovulated this morning? wishful thinking? I hope the timing was right. Anyway, I was encouraged to have sex tonight and/or tomorrow. My husband doesn't know this yet. ;)

Lou- I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. That smiley can be evil sometimes, especially when it comes too soon.


----------



## hoping23

Notopt....glad it went well today! Heres to a speedy and successful tww.


----------



## Lou1234

I'm very pleased to post that I saw a blank circle this morning on my ovulation test and no smiley face! 

If I see a smiley face tomorrow then hopefully they will do IUI on Tuesday. I guess ideally we don't want to see the smiley face until Tuesday but at least if it happens tomorrow morning we'll still have IUI on Tuesday.


----------



## notoptimistic

That's great news Lou! Hope it holds out one more day!


----------



## Lou1234

notoptimistic said:


> That's great news Lou! Hope it holds out one more day!

Hi.

It actually has done! Still no smiley face!


----------



## notoptimistic

Lou- that's great ..now you can relax (as best you can) and just wait for that smiley face. In the meanwhile, would you mind using a superpowers you have to speed time up for me?


----------



## Lou1234

Hopefully I'll be seeing it tomorrow and I'll be joining you in the 2ww. If so I'll only be a few days behind you! 

Unfortunately my husband is away next week so I'll be spending the last week of my 2ww on my own. That means even more Googling symptoms which I really shouldn't do! 

If I could make time speed up I would! :haha:


----------



## hoping23

Hi Ladies.
I'm going in tomorrow morning to meet with my Doctor to discuss options if round 3 doesn't work. DB wants to talk to him about not being able to schedule an appointment over a $20 co-pay too. They tell you "don't stress. it's the worst thing for you." and then tell you you have a financial alert over $20.... no thanks!!!!
I can't wait for Thursday morning for my us/bw... hopefully I will be right with you Lou! Just a little behind. And go figure my IUI will probably fall on this weekend when we have DB's girls... it ALWAYS seems to fall on their weekend. I'm surprised they haven't questioned why I'm always at the Doctor. =)


----------



## hoping23

and I'm going to ask him about doing back to back IUI's this round.


----------



## ccdd

Hey Hoping! how have you been! i'm so sorry I have been missing for so long.. I have been following your thread just that I can't send any message much... Alot has been happening in the office...

Anyway, i went for my CD8 scan yesterday, as CD6 was a holiday her in Singapore so cant go in. My scan showed that my right ovary is not performing well at all, with very small follicles measuring like 6mm or 10mm, but my left ovary i have a 17mm, 14mm and a 12mm.. so hoping they will be good enough to mature :) Will be going in for my CD10 tomorrow, so hoping the babies has grown bigger! :) 

So you and I are have very close cycle I think! so baby dust to both! Will see if I can trigger early this month, my gynae says i might.. but this month my lining looks abit better.. at CD8 was a 5mm, last cycle at CD12 was only 6mm.. so fingers crossed for tomorrow! :)

Notopt : all the best to you! hope this is your cycle!!!! :) sounds more positive then the previous, so fingers crossed :)

Hello AAS and Lou! Hope this will be your month too! :)


----------



## Lou1234

Morning all.

Still no smiley face for me and today is CD15 so no idea what my body is doing. Last Thursday we booked in a scan for today anyway just in case this happened. In about 5 hours I should have more of an idea of what my body is doing which is good!

Hoping it is a good idea to discuss the $20 issue with them. That wasn't right that you were put through the stress of waiting for so long over $20. Looks like there will be a few of us waiting out our 2ww together!

Hi ccdd. I'm sure the 3 you have on your left size will carry on growing.


----------



## ccdd

Lou1234 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Still no smiley face for me and today is CD15 so no idea what my body is doing. Last Thursday we booked in a scan for today anyway just in case this happened. In about 5 hours I should have more of an idea of what my body is doing which is good!
> 
> Hoping it is a good idea to discuss the $20 issue with them. That wasn't right that you were put through the stress of waiting for so long over $20. Looks like there will be a few of us waiting out our 2ww together!
> 
> Hi ccdd. I'm sure the 3 you have on your left size will carry on growing.

Hi Lou,

Thanks! I hope they will grow bigger and next Tuesday being our 2nd year wedding anniversary, would be a good gift to have :)

Wishing you luck for your scan!!!! I think sometimes the OPKs are really not very sensitive, prior to monitoring my follicles, it states that i ovulate on 18th day of each month, but with monitoring my ovulation is so much sooner... hopefully you are able to have good size follicles and do the trigger soon! fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Lou1234

I had my scan. I had one follicle fully grown and the rest hadn't grown. The big one is at 25 today!

I've been given my trigger shot and go in tomorrow afternoon for IUI number 2.


----------



## hoping23

Lou... 25 is great!!!! Good luck tomorrow with your IUI!

CC... Hi! Sounds like things are going well for you this month. 

Notopt... hows that tww treating you? I'd have to say that that is the hardest part! Fingers crossed for you.

I have my Doctors appointment in less than 2 hours. I have been writing a list of questions for him.


----------



## notoptimistic

ccdd- thanks - yes, I think the timing was great this time around because I had the blood tests to confirm the surge and it was a huge surge Friday morning. 

Lou - that sounds like a really big follicle - good luck tomorrow!

hoping23- Please let us know how your doctor's appointment went. I'm curious to hear what they say about doing back to back iui's because my doctor never mentioned that it was a possibility. I am 3dpiui and doing ok. It's way too soon to have any symptoms anyway. I do have indigestion and some mild stomach discomfort, slightly increased thirst, but that's about it. I was told by my doctor that if the second iui fails we should go in and talk about our next options, but I am not sure when I should schedule that for. Do I wait to see whether the iui works and then call to schedule? I doubt I'd be able to get in to see the doctor very quickly..usually it's about a two week wait.


----------



## Lou1234

Hoping - hope your doctors appointment went ok. Be interesting to read your update.

Notoptimistic I was also told to make an appointment for between IUI numbers 2 and 3 and I've already booked mine in! I'm not being negative already about IUI number 2 but figured if I get a BFN I didn't then want to have to wait for weeks and weeks to see my consultant. I've booked an appointment and if the IUI works then I'll just call and cancel it.


----------



## Allie2009

Today was IUI day for us! Everything went great!!! Hubby had great numbers41 million...same as last time. Yesterday when I had my scan I had 5 good follies!!! I asked the doctor today if they all would release?!?!?? He said all 5 of them will because I had my trigger shot :happydance::happydance: Makes us very hopeful this time!! Right side had a 26, 20, and 19 or 18!!! This is great because thats my good side..lol Left side had two 20's!!! So yeah today was a GREAT day!!!!



:dust: for us all this cycle!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Allie- exciting but how in the world do you end up with five eggs? Did you do injections besides the trigger shot or was it just Clomid?


----------



## hoping23

Allie... That's FANTASTIC news!

Notopt... he said that there is no increase in pregnancy doing back to back iui's... just costs more money so they don't recommend it.

We went over my numbers for cycles 1 & 2 and he said he had hoped my body would respond better to the meds and that I only had 1 follicle each time and that DB's numbers were good both times. We're doing some research now on how expensive it will be to do IVF (obviously our best bet), but we'll probably do one round of IUI with an injectible first just to try since it really hasn't cost us much for clomid/iui yet.... about $100 a cycle (which includes my med cost). Kris (DB) did say that if we do IVF he'd want to go with 3 transferred... which surprised me because I know he doesn't want multiples... the odds for me (35, almost 36) are around 49% with 3 transferred.... but the percentage for twins jumps to about 17%.


----------



## Allie2009

notoptimistic said:


> Allie- exciting but how in the world do you end up with five eggs? Did you do injections besides the trigger shot or was it just Clomid?

Nope no injections...it was just clomid!! This has been my best cycle so far as far as how many eggs I have gotten. Usually I only have one or two eggs.


----------



## Lou1234

Allie - those are amazing numbers!

It does amaze me how we all react differently to clomid. I was on 1 tablet for 5 days and had one follicle grow to the size they wanted. This time round 1.5 for 5 days and still only had one! Last week they were glad they didn't double my dosage as there were 3 follicles but since then only one has carried on growing!


----------



## notoptimistic

Lou- I think i'll call my doctor's office today and schedule the follow-up just in case the iui doesn't work. I have no idea how I react to clomid because they haven't done any ultrasounds on me. My doctor told me i'd likely ovulate two eggs on 100 mg clomid but I have no way of knowing whether that happened!

Allie - I am predicting a pregnancy for you!

hoping- Do you think they will even let you transfer 3? I think they usually start with two for the first round.


----------



## Lou1234

I'm home from IUI number 2.

I can't remember the numbers but all the numbers, motility, good ones etc were all higher than last time which is good! So now my TWW starts :coffee:


----------



## notoptimistic

Lou- hope that's decaf you are drinking! :) now we can enjoy this tww together. I'm 4 dpiui.


----------



## notoptimistic

Damnit. I should have called my doctor's office sooner to book my next appointment. I can't get in to see my doc now until June 8th. If this second iui failed than I expect my period around May 19th or 20th, then what do I do? just wait and have an unmedicated cycle?


----------



## hoping23

Notopt...do you have a prescription for a 3rd cycle? My original prescription was for 3 months. And im not sure if theyd let me do 3 tranfers.... He said they recommend 2 for my age etc, but i think its ultimitely up to us. 

Lou.... Congrats on your iui today. So happy to hear you had great numbers. 

Im heading back in tomorrow for cd12 u/s & bw. Hoping for better numbers than before.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hoping- I do have one refill left on the Clomid and I know the doctors office got approval from my insurance company for three Clomid Iui cycles, but my doc had told me we would only do two then we would have to talk ab


----------



## notoptimistic

Ahh my message got cut off! Anyway, after two failed iuis he wants to talk to us to discuss options. He never mentioned a third Clomid Iui which is why I was surprised to learn they got approval for three!


----------



## hoping23

I always read stories of pregnancies occuring when people are waiting for the next step or taking a break... Hopefully you wont even need to worry about that though.... Baby dust durin your wait.


----------



## notoptimistic

I hope so... No symptoms yet!!


----------



## ccdd

Hello everyone!!

Good to see traction for everyone :) Notopt on 4dpiui, Lou 1dpiui, hoping cd12 scan :) we sound like a group who will be getting Preggy this month :) fingers crossed :) 

As for me, I will go in for my iui tomorrow, this month is earlier, had my trigger on cd10... So unpredictable... Anyway, I hope it will be pain free and good success :) 

Will keep everyone updated :) 

:dust:


----------



## hoping23

Good luck CC.... I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

My scan wasn't that great although I really have to wait for the call from my nurse. Seems like I have 3 SMALL follies on my left and nothing on my right. That's just going by what the tech told me though. The ones on my left were 15mm, 13mm, 11mm. Last month on the same day I had one that was 21mm and I triggered that night. I'm hoping I'm not near O since I'd like a few more days for them to grow. I'm almost certain they'll have me go back in on Saturday for another scan and blood. So hopefully IUI next Monday... which would be nice and give me the weekend to hang out and not worry about getting to the Dr while we have DB's girls.


----------



## Lou1234

I feel really bloated today. I just want to be curled up at home on the sofa watching rubbish daytime tv! Luckily there is only 15 mins left at work then my hour long commute home.

I start taking progesterone tonight but I'm sure from last time that it means my bloated feeling isn't going anywhere :dohh:

Sorry for the moaning post.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Good luck CC.... I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> My scan wasn't that great although I really have to wait for the call from my nurse. Seems like I have 3 SMALL follies on my left and nothing on my right. That's just going by what the tech told me though. The ones on my left were 15mm, 13mm, 11mm. Last month on the same day I had one that was 21mm and I triggered that night. I'm hoping I'm not near O since I'd like a few more days for them to grow. I'm almost certain they'll have me go back in on Saturday for another scan and blood. So hopefully IUI next Monday... which would be nice and give me the weekend to hang out and not worry about getting to the Dr while we have DB's girls.

Hi Hoping, thanks!!! 

Yeah hope that you have a few more days for the follies to grow grow grow! The 15 and 13 looks quite potential, so think they will grow in the next few days :) gd luck!!!


----------



## hoping23

Yep 15.5, 13, 11 all on the left. I go back saturday just like i thought. Just stinks cuz the biggest any of them can get is probably 18.5. Thats not big..... :(


----------



## Allie2009

Lou1234 said:


> I feel really bloated today. I just want to be curled up at home on the sofa watching rubbish daytime tv! Luckily there is only 15 mins left at work then my hour long commute home.
> 
> I start taking progesterone tonight but I'm sure from last time that it means my bloated feeling isn't going anywhere :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the moaning post.

Bloated here too. When is your test day?? I will be testing on the 23rd. This TWW is going to go by VERY SLOW....


----------



## Lou1234

Allie2009 said:


> Lou1234 said:
> 
> 
> I feel really bloated today. I just want to be curled up at home on the sofa watching rubbish daytime tv! Luckily there is only 15 mins left at work then my hour long commute home.
> 
> I start taking progesterone tonight but I'm sure from last time that it means my bloated feeling isn't going anywhere :dohh:
> 
> Sorry for the moaning post.
> 
> Bloated here too. When is your test day?? I will be testing on the 23rd. This TWW is going to go by VERY SLOW....Click to expand...

Same day Allie! My IUI was on Weds and I was told I could test 2 weeks Weds.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Yep 15.5, 13, 11 all on the left. I go back saturday just like i thought. Just stinks cuz the biggest any of them can get is probably 18.5. Thats not big..... :(

Hey! Don't give up :) they might be a little slower but who knows! Saturday you might see bigger!

I had my iui today, everything is alright, so now just waiting :) I promise myself I am not going to symptom spot and even planning a holiday next week :) dont want to get my hopes too high, just letting natures take its cause :) 

Grow follies grow!!!


----------



## Lou1234

Hoping what makes you think that 18 is the biggest you'll get?

I'm sure last Thursday (CD10) my biggest was at 15 and because of the bank holiday we had to risk waiting. On Tuesday when I had my scan the biggest was at 25 and I was triggered.

Last time I got some IC's and tested my trigger shot out. This time I'm going to leave them alone (although lets see if that is the same story next week!) and really try to not symptom spot (from what I've read it is pointless symptom spotting when on progesterone because they can create symptoms similar to pregnancy ones).


----------



## hoping23

double posted.... sorry


----------



## hoping23

Lou and Allie... How fantastic that you're the same day! It's so nice to have a tww buddy! :hugs:

CC... I'm super excited for you that you had your IUI yesterday! And I agree with you...after mine I will try not to symptom spot either. I think a vacation is just what you need!!!!

As for the size thing... I read (I know... stay off the internet... probably not going to happen though) that they can grow anywhere from 1mm-3mm a day... I wish they'd let me wait longer.

DB says this is a "free month" for us anyway since we have our plan for injectibles next month and IVF the following if not preggers yet.... a "free month".... sometimes I just want to slap him for the things that come out of his mouth!!!!! :dohh:

Notopt... how's your tww going?


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey gals. I can't keep up with all these posts! Lou - by the way, I also have an hour plus commute to work and it stinks. Don't know if I will continue to do it once I have a baby (if that ever happens). It just doesn't seem practical. 

Allie - you should feel bloated after releasing 5 eggs, I would think progesterone would shoot up very high, but I don't have a science or medical background so who knows?:) progesterone causes bloating right?

ccdd- good luck and hope you enjoy your holiday!

hoping23 - I am 6 dpiui. Have some slight pressure in my lower abdomen and my boobs are sore.... Still too soon to tell!


----------



## hoping23

Ladies... I couldn't handle an hour commute either... although there are times for work when i'm in the car for that long (real estate... and I drive everywhere) but I definitely couldn't handle it if it was everyday and back and forth! DB has an hour commute 3rd shift, so I feel your pain through him!!!!! 

Allie.... OMG could you imagine if all 5 released and took?!?!?!?!


----------



## Lou1234

I hate my commute. It is about 75 mins on average each way and on the lovely underground system in London which is awful in the summer!

Luckily I tend to get a seat for both journeys which is good. Not looking forward to the commute in the later months of pregnancy once we get our BFP. I'll certainly be looking for a lot less hours or (more likely) something closer to home but shhhhhh!


----------



## Allie2009

hoping23 said:


> Ladies... I couldn't handle an hour commute either... although there are times for work when i'm in the car for that long (real estate... and I drive everywhere) but I definitely couldn't handle it if it was everyday and back and forth! DB has an hour commute 3rd shift, so I feel your pain through him!!!!!
> 
> Allie.... OMG could you imagine if all 5 released and took?!?!?!?!

Yeah I know...lol I think I would be sharing a few with you all...lol


----------



## hoping23

:)

So we picked up DBs girls tonight (11&9). They got in the car and asked if i wanted to open my mothers day gift.... I was shocked!!!!! I said "you got me a mothers day gift?". And then they told me that i was one of their moms..... I almost cried!!!!!! The got me an alex & ani bracelet with the "love" charm. Made me realize i may not have my own but im definitely lucky to have them. And their mother is the one that brought them to get it! Just had to share.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> :)
> 
> So we picked up DBs girls tonight (11&9). They got in the car and asked if i wanted to open my mothers day gift.... I was shocked!!!!! I said "you got me a mothers day gift?". And then they told me that i was one of their moms..... I almost cried!!!!!! The got me an alex & ani bracelet with the "love" charm. Made me realize i may not have my own but im definitely lucky to have them. And their mother is the one that brought them to get it! Just had to share.

Oh my! They are really sweet!! You are very blessed to have such a great husband and kids :) You must be such a great lady that's why everyone is so nice to you ;) you will be blessed with kids soo, I just feel it :) 

:dust:


----------



## Allie2009

Anyone having trouble sleeping at night?? On IUI day/night I wake up 1/2 times a night. This didnt happen last IUI. Hoping its a good sign!!


----------



## ccdd

Allie2009 said:


> Anyone having trouble sleeping at night?? On IUI day/night I wake up 1/2 times a night. This didnt happen last IUI. Hoping its a good sign!!

I woke up this morning at 5am as I feel some pain in my ovary.... Hope that's good sign too :)


----------



## AmesLouise

hoping23 said:


> :)
> 
> So we picked up DBs girls tonight (11&9). They got in the car and asked if i wanted to open my mothers day gift.... I was shocked!!!!! I said "you got me a mothers day gift?". And then they told me that i was one of their moms..... I almost cried!!!!!! The got me an alex & ani bracelet with the "love" charm. Made me realize i may not have my own but im definitely lucky to have them. And their mother is the one that brought them to get it! Just had to share.

That is so sweet!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! I still chime in to read these posts b/c I just know your time is coming!!! :happydance:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi Gals. Hope you all had very nice weekends. 9 dpiui today. Very sore boobs and two very brief waves of nausea last night when I was trying to go to sleep. I also had a very restless sleep and stuffy nose but I think I have springtime allergies. I am so tired this morning, but that's likely cause I wake up at 6:15am and drive over an hour to work. Who knows? 

Lou - I am totally with you on the cutting back hours and/or looking for a job closer to home point. 

hoping - wonderful story about your DBs girls! :)


----------



## hoping23

Hi ladies....had my iui today.... Much smoother than the last one although I have so cramps in my lower back now. We both took the day off work so we're just hanging out together which is nice. 

His count was on the low side this time. 24.6 million.....but we also bd'd yesterday.... I know we weren't supposed to.... :(


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - I'm sure those numbers are fine. When I get my iuis they only give me one number on the sperm count. The last one was 27 million fully motile sperm (whatever that means) and for the first iui it was 28 million fully motile sperm. Both times I was told those numbers were excellent.


----------



## ccdd

Yes I agree with Notopt, and furthermore you have all your bases covered, in case the egg release earlier. 

I think you should bd tomorrow and the day after too, so all your bases are covered!! :) 

Big hug!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi. How is everyone doing?

Hoping - that is lovely that your OHs children got you that present! Hearing things like that puts a smile on my face.

I'm sometimes getting a sharp shooting pain if I stand up too quickly after sitting down for a while. I keep having to remember to get up slowly as it really hurts. It is just a short, sharp pain so doesn't last long.

I said I wasn't going to (but hey, who believed me) but I POAS this morning just to see if my trigger shot was still in my system. There was a very faint positive and looks like it will go negative in the next few days. I'm not going to POAS again until next week.


----------



## notoptimistic

lou - it has only been six days since your iui - put those sticks away!!!

I'm doing ok. I called my dr's office this morning and left a long-winded message telling them that I couldn't get my next appointment with my doctor until June and that I want to know if I can do anything next cycle if I get my period. I expect it this weekend so I don't want to go on and do nothing my next cycle just because I couldn't get in to see my doctor. Hopefully they call me back soon. Today I am 10dpiui. Very sore boobs still. Some indigestion yesterday and today. I don't feel pregnant but we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Allie2009

Doing good trying my best not to over think every lil pain...lol Going to try and stay strong and not test. I know that my trigger is usually out of my system by 10dpt. I want to test soooooo bad tho...lol Hope you all are doing well!!! :) Oh and I've TMI.....been going to the bathroom alot more, and after dinner tonight I almost got sick....that two day in a row. Yesterday after eating and the driving back home I almost got sick.. Hoping for good news next week!!!


----------



## hoping23

Good luck Allie.... I bet having Quints would make your symptoms stronger! :loopy:

I had my iui Monday so nothing new for me.... besides that i think i'm getting something. My lower back is absolutely killing me.. not sure if it's a result of the iui this month, but it was much smoother than the last two so not sure why it would hurt this month instead and then my throat is bugging me. I'm trying not to take anything because I'm not really sure what is safe to take. Anyone been sick during their tww and taken something?


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - At my first iui the nurse instructed me that if I had any pain I can take tylenol but not anything with ibuprofen, like advil. That makes sense because you are also not supposed to take ibuprofen when you are pregnant.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. I am now 12 dpiui. I'm thinking I'm not pregnant but my boobs are still pretty sore (on the sides), I'm burping a lot, I've been thirsty, was using the bathroom a lot last night, and I was feeling hot and nauseous last night before dinner, but once I ate I felt a little better. We'll have to wait and see what happens. I am not optimistic, of course!


----------



## hoping23

I'll be sending baby dust your way!!!! Stay positive... =) easier said than done, I know.

I'm only on 3dpiui so nothing (obviously) new for me... still just have that back ache that i've had since the iui. =(


----------



## Lou1234

Notoptimistic - is today testing day? Any news? 

How is everyone else?

I'm ok and counting down the days to testing day. My boobs have been sore for the last 3 days. I know it might be a side effect of the progesterone so I'm trying to not read anything into it.

I don't have many friends with children or pregnant people in my life. I have 2 friends with children (all born before we were trying) and 2 people on Facebook who are pregnant (which is hard to see sometimes). I'm meeting up with a friend today who I haven't seen this year. She is about 5 months pregnant. It is going to be hard to see her bump but I'm excited for her as well. I'm glad our catch up is today and not next weekend as if I get a BFN I would find meeting up really hard.


----------



## hoping23

Lou.... I hear ya. We went to dinner last night and found out our friends are 11 weeks..... That makes two of my closest friends and his sister....all preggers... Im excited for them all but its also hard to hear each time. He doesnt understand my frustration with it. He thinks I'm a jerk. 

Nothing new with me. Im only 5 dpiui. I did have (TMI) clumpy yellow discharge yesterday, which ive never had. And just now i had alittle blood when i blew my nose. 

The cm makes me think..... Just because ive never had that. I actually never really have a lot at all.


----------



## Allie2009

Been getting a lil sickish after I eat lunch or dinner. Never had this before....so I'm hoping it to be a good thing! I did test this AM and there is a faint line on it. I'm 12DPT and 11DPIUI today sooooooo. I sure hope it's not the trigger shot still. Normally the trigger is out of my system by 12DPT. FX this is it!!!!!!!


----------



## hoping23

Good luck Allie


----------



## Lou1234

Oooh Allie I hope this is it for you. :thumbup:

I had some spotting this morning at 11dpiui. Exactly the same day as last iui so I'm not hopeful. I'm not out until AF is here but my positive thoughts have reduced a bit today.


----------



## notoptimistic

Lou - I had some spotting yesterday at 14dpiui so I expect af today :(


----------



## Lou1234

Notoptimistic - sorry if AF has arrived but I hope it stays away :hugs:

I've finished my pity party. I was really upset earlier but I've given myself a talk and I'm going to just get on with things until AF arrives.


----------



## ccdd

Good luck Allie, Lou, Notopt and hoping!!!

Hope the spotting is just late implantation!!! :dust:

I'm 10dpiui and nothing much just felt cramping once awhile, nipple sore when u touch it and tired.... I think my symptoms are due to progestron tablet.... Fingers crossed.....

:dust: everyone! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. Got af yesterday. On to round three clomid/iui. I am 33 and I am feeling the pressure ... the more months that pass the harder it will be ..


----------



## hoping23

Notopt....i hear you 35.... Will be 36 in august. Im really hoping this is my month and the 3rd times the charm. I havent felt a thing though....not even a little twinge. I had a backache the 1st few days after iui but nothing since. Good luck with round 3. Im on to a month of injectables if this month fails.

Hi everyone....hope youre all doing well.


----------



## Lou1234

My spotting is getting heavier so I'm still sure I'm out but I'll test tomorrow as I'm supposed to and we'll see.

If it doesn't work then we have one cycle off. There was mention of me being put on injections next time but we'll see what the consultant says. We have our appointment with her in two weeks.


----------



## hoping23

Good luck Lou.


----------



## notoptimistic

My next appointment will be June 8th, but the nurse is supposed to get back to me soon to verify that I can do a third clomid/iui cycle now ... she is checking with the doctor. She has to get back to me by Thursday because Thursday is day 5 when I would have to start the clomid. I'm very curious whether they will let me go right to ivf after this round or whether my doc will recommend iui with injectables.


----------



## Lou1234

Any news from your nurse notoptimistic? Any news from anyone else?

Today is testing day. BFN this morning which was to be expected. I've had no spotting today at all which is annoying as I'm getting AF cramps so know it'll be here soon and likely to hurt a bit!

I checked my app and last time I didn't get AF properly until 16dpiui (a few days after stopping progesterone) which means it won't arrive until tomorrow or Friday. 

We have to have one cycle off. Last month off my cycle was only 21 days! A surprise but nice to have 1 week less to wait! 2 weeks today until we see the consultant which I'm looking forward to. I haven't taken in any of the figures given to me before both IUIs so I want her to sit and go through them with us.


----------



## Allie2009

Well I got my bfp this morning...I was thinking it would be just like every other cycle with a bfn. Hubby could even see it!!! Im going in for bw tomorrow morning!! Please let it stick!!


----------



## Lou1234

Congratulations Allie! That has put a smile on my face this afternoon which I needed.

You might have more than one in there with the numbers you had!


----------



## hoping23

Congrats Allie!!!!!


----------



## ccdd

Congratulations Allie! :) Sticky beans! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats Allie - I think we all had a feeling you would get your bfp with all those eggs! Hopefully there are only 1 or 2 embryos in there!! 

Lou - Haven't received confirmation yet from the nurse that I can do the clomid/iui. She needs to get back to me today because today is cd 5 and I need to start the clomid tonight if I am going to do it.


----------



## Allie2009

Well things didn't go so well this morning.....my hcg level is only at 6.7 so the doc said that I was most likely having a chemical pregnancy... i'm So heart broken. I go back Tuesday for more bw.


----------



## Lou1234

Allie I'm so sorry. :hugs: I hope there is some sort of mistake and sorry you have to wait until Tuesday to know more.


----------



## notoptimistic

sorry Allie ... this whole getting pregnant things is a huge emotional rollercoaster and I want off!


----------



## hoping23

I hear you notopt....im 11 dpiui today and had my nurse call in my new prescription for next cycle.... Nothing like thinking negative...but didnt want to risk not having what i needed for the holiday weekend. 

Hope everyone is as well as can be.


----------



## ccdd

Allie : so sorry! But who knows! I was on a site and a lady was that it might be chemical but she sustain her pregnancy. So fingers crossed for you! 

Hoping : few days from testing hope its a BFP and don't have to go for another round...

Lou and Notopt : how are things? Any news?

I'm 15dpiui no BFP & no AF yet, have spoken to doc, if AF comes! I'm going to start injectables, cos think clomid thins my lining out and the egg doesn't catch... And if still doesn't get Preggy then I move on to IVF... Fingers crossed!

:dust:


----------



## hoping23

My drugs came today.... Next cycle is clomid cd3-7, gonal-f injection cd8, and then ovidrel again. Im hoping i dont need it but honestly.... Ive had spotting since yesterday and im due for AF monday. Too close to be implantation i think.


----------



## Allie2009

Well I've done two more test and they both have gotten darker!!! I did have some spoting today but I think that was from tmi...lol Hubby and I dtd today.. so we are hoping for good news Tuesday!!


----------



## Allie2009

Today my levels were at 65.2 Think this bean might stick!!!!


----------



## AmesLouise

Congrats Allie2009! I'm so happy for you!!! :)


----------



## notoptimistic

I think so too Allie! Congrats! Nothing new with me. I just finished my Clomid yesterday so I'm cd 10 today and waiting to ovulate. I start opk testing on thurs. this will be Iui #3.


----------



## ccdd

Congrats Allie!!!!

Notopt & Hoping : my AF came... so today i went for my first injection of Gonal-F... this is the last cycle i'm doing iui, if it doesnt work, i will go for IVF next cycle... wish me luck!!! 

Notopt : Did you go for your scanning to see how the follicles are? Hope things goes well for you this round!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## hoping23

Cc...are you doing gonal-f for several nights? Im doing combination this month. I start my clomid tonight and take it through sunday....then monday i give myself the gonal-f shot. Are you mixing it yourself? Im nervous about that part. And im not sure how i feel about just one shot. And like you if this doesnt work we're starting ivf next cycle. 

Good luck all.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Cc...are you doing gonal-f for several nights? Im doing combination this month. I start my clomid tonight and take it through sunday....then monday i give myself the gonal-f shot. Are you mixing it yourself? Im nervous about that part. And im not sure how i feel about just one shot. And like you if this doesnt work we're starting ivf next cycle.
> 
> Good luck all.

Hey Hoping.. I'm taking just the gonal f and I start from day 2 to day 6, and will go in Monday to monitor the progress.. I do not have to mix it myself, my gonal f comes in a pen form, do you have to? The injection is fine, not painful at all, I'm sure you will be fine :) also I do not want to take clomid anymore, think it thin my lining.... I will let you know how my lining goes :)

Let's hope this works for us!!! 

:dust:


----------



## hoping23

Good luck! 
Yes, I have to mix mine myself.... It comes in separate vials. Guess I'll watch a video from the pharmacy website or something.
Last night was CD3... day 1 for clomid... I don't go back until next Friday for my scan.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. I'm still alive and following your posts. They still aren't doing ultrasounds on me and this time around I am not doing daily blood tests but I will probably go in and get a blood test once I get my positive opk. As you may remember, last cycle I got a positive opk on cd 12 and it turned out to be a false positive so I went in for daily blood tests to detect my actual surge. This time around I have a new kit to use and today is cd12 and I got a negative, so I think I got a non-defective kit that I can rely on this time around. My arms are thanking me. They hate needles and so do I. I can't believe you guys are doing injections - so brave. I meet with my doctor next friday to discuss our options if this 3rd clomid/iui round doesn't work. Hoping I can go right to IVF. If I have to deal with needles, I'd rather it be for ivf because of the higher success rate. The success rate for IVF is nearly 50 percent at my clinic for women under 35 with unexplained infertility (like me).


----------



## hoping23

Notopt....hopefully you wont need ivf.

I only have to do one added shot. So im hoping its not that bad....almost forgot my clomid tonight...cant even believe that!!!!! The pharmacy sent me 10 50mg tablets of clomid.... I was so tempted to up my own dosage!!!! But i was told only 50 mg/day so i wont risk it....


----------



## ccdd

Notopt : hope you don't have to do ivf! Fingers crossed

Hoping : my last injection in 2 hours and go in for day7 scan tomorrow... But I can really feel the eggie growing hahaha will update you tomorrow :) 

Allie : how are things wit you?? Hope things are going well!!! Take care!


----------



## Allie2009

Things are going good!!! My hcg numbers are going up still!! They have gone from 6.7 to 65.0 to 172. I go in Tue for one more blood draw and then they should do a US at 6 or 7 weeks!!


----------



## ccdd

Allie2009 said:


> Things are going good!!! My hcg numbers are going up still!! They have gone from 6.7 to 65.0 to 172. I go in Tue for one more blood draw and then they should do a US at 6 or 7 weeks!!

Wow! That's really great to hear!!! It more than double! Maybe you will have twins :) 

Keep us posted!! :happydance:


----------



## Allie2009

Thanks and I will keep you all updated!!


----------



## hoping23

Congrats Allie. Im so happy for you!!!!


----------



## ccdd

Hello everyone,

I went to the doctor's office this morning on CD7 for a scan and was told that i have 3 big ones, with one at 18mm... so will go in on CD9 and if it's ready, will do the trigger.. :)

also, without clomid my lining is so much better. it's 7.2mm today! and previously i hae never step pass 6mm... hoping this will be better... :)


----------



## hoping23

CC... sounding good! Fingers crossed for you!


I give myself my Gonal-F shot tonight.... I have to remember to watch the video!!!!


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> CC... sounding good! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> 
> I give myself my Gonal-F shot tonight.... I have to remember to watch the video!!!!

Yes I think there's a few video available :) and me tip from me, when you inject, jab it in straight away and don't push in slowly, I notice If i do it slowly it bleed a little and it's more painful....

Good luck my dear!!! ;)


----------



## notoptimistic

Your talk of needles is making me queasy .... I will probably need to use them next cycle if this third clomid/iui round doesn't work. Hoping to ovulate soon. I am CD 16 but still got a negative ovulation test this morning.


----------



## hoping23

So...... I definitely didnt read the post before jabbing myself slowly with the needle!!!! :dohh: it hurt worse than the ovidrel. I actually had a hard time getting it to inject once it was in. And the whole multi-step prep thing.... Not for me. 

Hopefully it will do the trick!!!!! 

Good night all!


----------



## Lou1234

:hi: Hope everyone is well.

We were on holiday last week and it was a great break. I really needed to just be away from work and home and have come back feeling rather chilled out! We got back on Saturday and are just coming to the end of a long Bank Holiday weekend.

We have an appointment tomorrow morning with our consultant. I haven't really got any questions to ask. I guess the main one is to discuss upping my dosage of clomid or move me to something else so I can have more than one follicle (unless they are happy with the one). I'm glad we get to see her before going back to work!


----------



## ccdd

notoptimistic said:


> Your talk of needles is making me queasy .... I will probably need to use them next cycle if this third clomid/iui round doesn't work. Hoping to ovulate soon. I am CD 16 but still got a negative ovulation test this morning.

Fingers crossed that you ovulate soon!!! :)


----------



## ccdd

Lou1234 said:


> :hi: Hope everyone is well.
> 
> We were on holiday last week and it was a great break. I really needed to just be away from work and home and have come back feeling rather chilled out! We got back on Saturday and are just coming to the end of a long Bank Holiday weekend.
> 
> We have an appointment tomorrow morning with our consultant. I haven't really got any questions to ask. I guess the main one is to discuss upping my dosage of clomid or move me to something else so I can have more than one follicle (unless they are happy with the one). I'm glad we get to see her before going back to work!

Hello Lou! 

Good luck!! It's great you have a break! I'm sure you will be able to get your BFP soon :)


----------



## ccdd

Went for my CD9 scan and I have a big one at 25mm!!! My doc is very happy and I have a lining of 9.2mm with triple line, I'm so so so happy! Did my trigger at 530pm today and will go in Friday at 1030am for my iui. :) fingers crossed!!! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## hoping23

Cc....awesome news!!!!! Good luck


----------



## notoptimistic

Finally got my positive opk last night so I go in tomorrow for my Iui. Hoping it's not too late because I'm going in at noon. Usually i go in earlier but apparently a lot of people are getting iuis tomorrow! Anyway, feeling very bloated and a bit run down. I've also been very weepy today.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Cc....awesome news!!!!! Good luck

Thank you hoping! i think not taking clomid and switch to Gonal-F is actually much nicer to my lining :) How are you!!


----------



## ccdd

notoptimistic said:


> Finally got my positive opk last night so I go in tomorrow for my Iui. Hoping it's not too late because I'm going in at noon. Usually i go in earlier but apparently a lot of people are getting iuis tomorrow! Anyway, feeling very bloated and a bit run down. I've also been very weepy today.

Good luck notopt! I'm sure your eggie will wait for you! :) we will be in the 2ww together :)


----------



## notoptimistic

CCDs- thanks I hope it waits!!!! We were tempted to bd last night just in case but didn't want to break the rule of abstaining the day before the Iui.


----------



## hoping23

Im good. I go tomorrow for blood and ultrasound. I bet im looking at sunday or tuesday iui. Although now that im thinking about it hey usually have me go in on day 10 for it and friday will be day 12..... Hmmmmm.....

I guess ive been so focused on moving to ivf that i didnt pay attention.


----------



## notoptimistic

Hi guys. Had my iui yesterday. Went ok but like the first iui (this was number 3) they had trouble getting the catheter in. This morning we met with our fertility doctor and discussed our next options in case this iui didn't work. He went over all of our options, describing the pros and cons. The options were 1) one or two more clomid iuis, 2) go to injectables with iui or 3) go straight to ivf. He also mentioned another option which was to do a laproscopy before anything else. He told us he didn't think that was really worth considering. In the end he told us his recommendation would be for us to go right to ivf. We've decided to go forward with that provided I'm not pregnant this cycle. Now we just wait!


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Im good. I go tomorrow for blood and ultrasound. I bet im looking at sunday or tuesday iui. Although now that im thinking about it hey usually have me go in on day 10 for it and friday will be day 12..... Hmmmmm.....
> 
> I guess ive been so focused on moving to ivf that i didnt pay attention.

Hey hoping, I think that should be fine since we are monitored :) how's ur bw n s?


----------



## ccdd

notoptimistic said:


> Hi guys. Had my iui yesterday. Went ok but like the first iui (this was number 3) they had trouble getting the catheter in. This morning we met with our fertility doctor and discussed our next options in case this iui didn't work. He went over all of our options, describing the pros and cons. The options were 1) one or two more clomid iuis, 2) go to injectables with iui or 3) go straight to ivf. He also mentioned another option which was to do a laproscopy before anything else. He told us he didn't think that was really worth considering. In the end he told us his recommendation would be for us to go right to ivf. We've decided to go forward with that provided I'm not pregnant this cycle. Now we just wait!

Hey Notopt : I had the iui same day as well :) at leat ur given a few options, I will have to go straight to IVF if not pregnant.... Hope we don't have to go with that ;) 

:dust:


----------



## hoping23

I go in tomorrow for iui. I had two follies both 20mm. And my E2 was 700.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> I go in tomorrow for iui. I had two follies both 20mm. And my E2 was 700.

Wow! Sounds great!! Gd luck for your iui :) 

:dust:


----------



## hoping23

Had IUI this am. He had 19.8 million with 81% motility (lower on the count side for him but highest motility yet), and I had 2 follicles at 20mm and she told me that my E2 is the highest it's been. I'm hoping this time takes, but am preparing myself for IVF if needed.

Let the two week wait begin!!!! :coffee:

How is everyone else doing? :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Looks like we are all in our two week wait together! One thing I didn't mention was that for some reason with the previous two iuis (my first and second) the washed sperm count was around 28 million but for this third time is was 54 million. Strange!! They don't tell us the Motility only that the number they give post wash represents sperm that are "moving well". Hoping - looks good for you - two eggs!!


----------



## hoping23

Notopt... I'm really hoping one takes this time. With us his number was 140million the 1st time..... then a huge drop off for the 2nd, 3rd & 4th... not sure why either! His number was really high for initial testing too. I'm just glad that his motility was high this time. It was only around 29% last time which is awful.

Just trying to stay relaxed... have some stressful stuff going on at work right now so really trying to avoid all of that!!!! 

Happy to be in my tww with you ladies!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - Sorry to hear you have extra stress, as though ttc isn't stressful enough. Are you definitely moving on to ivf if this cycle doesn't work? I am.


----------



## hoping23

Yep. IVF for us if this doesn't work. From what he told me it would be another month out though... I guess if this cycle doesn't work he's going to put me on the pill for 3 weeks to make sure my ovaries are regulated (or something like that). We could have done it this cycle but we decided to give this one more shot with the added Gonal-F shot.

How many days past IUI are you now?


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - today I am 7dpiui ..my doctor recommended going straight to ivf rather than doing any more clomid iui's or even doing injectable iuis. He did go through all the options though very thoroughly.


----------



## ccdd

I think the 3 of us are in the same situation... I really hope this will be the one for all of us, so that we can start another thread on pregnancy... :)

:dust:


----------



## notoptimistic

Hey ladies - how were your weekends? Any symptoms to speak of? I am 11 dpo and no symptoms other than typical pms ones - sore boobs.


----------



## hoping23

Im 8dpiui today. No symptoms at all. When will you guys test?


----------



## ccdd

I have not much of a symptom too... I test on Friday.... I had sore throat and cough, think getting sick soon... If this round doesn't work, I will rest for one month before going for iui.... Good luck to all :)


----------



## ccdd

I mean IVF...


----------



## hoping23

So... here it is... we bd'd tonight and when i went to the bathroom after I had a lot of pink/red cm.... like i posted before i'm 8dpiui.... could this be a good sign?


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> So... here it is... we bd'd tonight and when i went to the bathroom after I had a lot of pink/red cm.... like i posted before i'm 8dpiui.... could this be a good sign?

Yes hoping! That's definitely a good sign!! Could be implantation bleeding!!! Praying for you!!! :dust:


----------



## hoping23

Thanks. Trying not to let myself get too excited but I will say it made me hopeful at the time! I'm feeling crampy today but don't know if that's just in my head. Definitely the 1st time I've ever had pink in my cm!!!!!

Have either of you tested yet? I know you're a couple of days ahead of me. I'm going to try to wait as long as possible... but.... i know i'll probably test tomorrow... i have NO will power!

Hoping good things for all of us!!!!! Keep me posted.


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - I bet it is implantation bleeding because it would be the perfect timing to see that. Although it would be fabulous if all three of us could go through ivf together next cycle, I suppose it would be better if at least one of us gets a bfp this cycle!! I am 12 dpiui no sign of af, no sign of pregnancy. If I don't get my af by the end of the day Friday I will test Saturday morning. I have a lot of willpower. I'm assuming I'm not pregnant anyway.


----------



## hoping23

You're definitely stronger than I am! I will wait with you then and I will try to wait until Saturday to test.... let's see if I can hold out.


----------



## notoptimistic

You can do it!! I'm supposed to call my dr office Friday if no period and then go in the next day for a blood test


----------



## ccdd

I have much lesser willpower this round... I caved and tested today and BFN...

As I'm traveling next week, not sure if I can start IVF in July... Hope I get Preggy this month!!! Praying hard!!M

Hoping! I'm betting on you getting a BFP!!! ;) :hug:


----------



## hoping23

Thank you both! I really wish the wait was easier and our bodies knew right away... none of this guessing crap! =)


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Thank you both! I really wish the wait was easier and our bodies knew right away... none of this guessing crap! =)

I will be coming online everyday to see your progress hehehe :) Have your spotting stopped? do you feel anything else? any cramping? tiredness?


----------



## hoping23

Cc... No cramping too much. Sometimes I think its just my mind. The pink cm was only the other night 8dpiui. No spotting yesterday, but brown blood this morning (10dpiui) when wiping. I did give in and test.... And bfn!!!!! 
I'm never really early so I'm hoping its not AF, but the bfn isn't helping either.


----------



## ccdd

hoping23 said:


> Cc... No cramping too much. Sometimes I think its just my mind. The pink cm was only the other night 8dpiui. No spotting yesterday, but brown blood this morning (10dpiui) when wiping. I did give in and test.... And bfn!!!!!
> I'm never really early so I'm hoping its not AF, but the bfn isn't helping either.

Maybe you implanted twice! Hehe! Get ready for that lol ;) 

As for me I have some brown spotting in 12dpiui.... Think I m out...

GL!


----------



## notoptimistic

Hoping - its probably leftover implantation blood. I bet the embryo started implanting on day 8 after Iui which is why it was fresh blood at that time. After it implants it would take at least a few days before hcg would be detectable in urine. Try again Saturday!


----------



## hoping23

I will wait until Saturday now.... It will be very difficult. I did read somewhere that it takes up to 3 days after implantation for the hormone to build up enough to detect. I just need to calm down... fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## notoptimistic

my boobs are a little less sore this afternoon than they have been the past few days so I think I'm out ... I'm 13 dpiui


----------



## hoping23

You're not out until AF shows up!!!! 

I had a little more brown each time I wipe... I'm really hoping it's not AF... she'd be too early for me to deal with. I swear I'd have a breakdown!!!!!


----------



## Allie2009

Good luck to you all testing!! Hoping great things for you all!!!


----------



## hoping23

Hi Allie... I was just thinking of you yesterday and hoping things were going well for you! How have you been?


----------



## ccdd

I am definitely out, 13dpiui had brown discharge for 2 days already... I'm going to take a break this cycle and will move on to IVF for the next...

GL notopt iwth your testing, you still have a great chance! Hoping, i'm rooting for you to get the BFP! :) Big :hug:


----------



## hoping23

Cc.... =( Sorry to hear.
If this isn't the month for us I'm planning on taking 2 months off before IVF just to get myself at the best place mentally and physically.... So I'm really hoping this month works because I really don't want to wait.

I still have some brown spotting tonight but only when I wipe. It's concerning to me that it's still there....


----------



## Allie2009

hoping23 said:


> Hi Allie... I was just thinking of you yesterday and hoping things were going well for you! How have you been?

Doing better...as they say time heals all things. Now we just need to save up for IVF as thats the only way for us now. Might have it by next year sometime.....


----------



## ccdd

I am taking a cycle off and starting my acupuncture next week... I'm also going for a week to Oz so will be good :) 

I am speaking with my hubby and I might quit my job.... My job is far too stressful....

I think your symptom might be those spotting that happens for pregnant lady :) GL! ;)


----------



## ccdd

Allie2009 said:


> hoping23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Allie... I was just thinking of you yesterday and hoping things were going well for you! How have you been?
> 
> Doing better...as they say time heals all things. Now we just need to save up for IVF as thats the only way for us now. Might have it by next year sometime.....Click to expand...

Hi Allie I'm so sorry to hear that... I just read your blog... :( :hug: have a good rest ok... Remember we are here for you! In the meantime maybe go for holiday, treat yourself to some good food, pamper yourself ok :) biggest :hug:


----------



## notoptimistic

Allie- looks like I need to read your blog to catch up..sorry to hear things didn't work out. When I met with my doctor two weeks ago to review my options for next steps, he did tell me that clomid iuis have only a 10-15% success rate and he felt that the 15% was overstated so that it is closer to 10% per cycle. He also told me that injectable w/iuis had a 15-20% success rate but that the 20% is overstated and he thinks it is closer to 15%. Then he told me that success rates of IVF is substantially higher - closer to 50% depending on many factors but so much better than any iuis. Too bad you don't live in Massachusetts because MA mandates health care coverage of IVF so IVF is 100% covered on most health plans (it is on mine). Maybe you should look for a job here? ;)

Ladies: I'm afraid this last clomid/iui cycle was a bust. I started spotting this morning which always happens the day before I get the full af.


----------



## hoping23

Allie... I'm so sorry to read what you've gone through! Know that we're all here for you anytime you need to chat and just need someone to listen!

Notopt... I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I feel like my body is playing tricks on me and feel as though AF will be arriving for me early this month... My body feels the way it always feels right before I start.


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Sorry I haven't been on for ages. I've been hibernating a bit. The BFN last cycle hit me really hard and took a while to get my head in a good place again. The holiday helped and to be honest IUI/IVF and infertility hasn't been at the front of my mind which is a change! 

I've just picked up my meds for IUI #3. I've got injections this time instead of Clomid. I'm expecting AF sometimes over the weekend (I've been spotting for a few days so it is on its way).

Allie - I'm so sorry to read your news. :hugs:


----------



## notoptimistic

Lou - Welcome back - how did you manage to get infertility out of your head? I could use some advice on that. 

hoping - how are you feeling today?

Ladies: It is official, AF came today. The good news is that I spoke to the nurse and my IVF treatment has been approved by my health insurer. They are ordering the medications and I go in on day 21 to see if I've ovulated so I can start the lupron injections. The earliest I ovulate on my own is day 22 so I checked to make sure I won't have to go in every day until I ovulate because I know on day 21 it will be too early. They told me they would retest a few days later if I am negative on day 21. Once I've ovulated I start doing the lupron for at least a week and then add stimulation drugs as soon as I am ready - they will be monitoring me of course! Anyway, I need to watch a video on injections but I'm afraid it will make me queasy!


----------



## hoping23

Notopt... I'm feeling crappy. I still have it (it's never a lot.. just a little brownish cm)... but just now when i wiped it was more red like the start of AF... that would be two days early! That would mean I ovulated earlier than my injection which I don't believe to be the case.... I'm just very frustrated and annoyed. It's hard enough to go through this but when your body starts playing games with you... not fair!!!!!!

So pink cm 8dpiui... brownish cm every so often starting 10dpiui... and red just now 12dpiui.

That is VERY EXCITING news about your IVF treatment. I don't think the video's are bad at all. I had to watch last month. =)

I'm excited to hear how the process goes for you since it seems that's the way I'll be headed. Although I really think I'm taking a 2 month break after this month.


----------



## hoping23

Well tomorrow is the day... AF is due to arrive. I haven't had any spotting today, although I've felt VERY crampy!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Good luck tomorrow hoping!! My Af has been pretty bad this time around. I'm excited to start ivf!!


----------



## hoping23

I'm excited for you Notopt! You'll have to keep me posted on the process.


----------



## Lou1234

Hope there is good news for those of you in your 2ww.

notoptimistic - I don't know how I managed to forget about it to be honest. I tend to just take my months off IUI as time to forget about the whole thing for a bit. Before now it has still always been at the back of my mind. I think having a holiday midway through helped. The ball is rolling for IVF if the next IUI doesn't work which think helps as well.

I've been spotting since last Wednesday with nothing major happening. I thought AF would fully arrive on Friday then Saturday then Sunday but not yet. I get a bit of spotting in the morning and maybe last things at night. AF is on its way though. I now hope it waits another day or so as I don't want my best days for IUI to be over a weekend as that means having it slightly early in case we miss ovulation.


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping - any news? I will keep you posted on my ivf cycle. I am about 2.5 weeks away from starting the daily lupron injections.

lou- it seems odd to be spotting for so many days before your period ..is this usual for you?


----------



## hoping23

I'm out. I'm so disheartened! I cried all night and a bit this morning. This was the 1st month that I've had any spotting during the tww and really thought it had to be implantation since I've never had that before.
DB and I have decided to take 2 months before trying IVF. 

Good luck to all.... I'll keep following!


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

Hoping - I'm sorry you are out. :hugs: Please don't think I'm disregarding your feelings with what I'm about to type. I wanted to let the people on this thread know before maybe seeing elsewhere on this site.......

Yesterday was CD32 and still no AF. Even though I don't get home until after 7pm I decided to do a test. BFP came up straight away! I got to see 2 lines after about 20 months of TTC. I think the clomid during IUI has reminded my body what it is supposed to do each month and when (I'm sure I ovulated around day 14 instead of day 21 as I did before treatment) and our 'homework' as the nurse called it worked between IUI 2 and 3!

Obviously I know it is very early days. I popped to the department this morning to tell the nurses (it is on my way to work) and they will be booking me in for an early scan in 2 weeks.

I will keep checking this thread and really hope to see you all with BFPs soon.


----------



## hoping23

Congrats Lou! I'm happy for you.... please dont think that I wouldn't be!!!! This last cycle was our 20th as well (minus one for my polypectomy). So thank you!!!! For giving me hope!!!!!

Hopefully I will have good news from my IVF in a few months.

I'm hoping we can all stay with each other through our journeys!!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

Congrats Lou!!!!! 

It has been 13 cycles for me - since March 2011. Hopefully IVF works. I will keep posting here.


----------



## hoping23

I talked to my nurse today. I have my IVF consult next Thursday. She said 2 months is a good amount of time to take off and will probably work out well with what the Dr. tells me. They may put me on bc in hopes that the two cysts I have will go away (or get smaller).
She also said it will give my body a break from all the meds... which I really think I need since DB keeps telling me I'm crazy lately! I really am....


----------



## ccdd

Hi Lou : Congratulations! Keep us updated :) so happy for you!!!!

Hoping : I feel your pain, it's ok, let us both take a break and be cycling buddies again! who knows! we might get pregnant during this break cycles :)

Notopt : Good luck on your IVF, i will be travelling from tomorrow so will log in to check on you ladies from time to time :)


----------



## notoptimistic

hoping23- how did your IVF consult go? 

Lou - how are you feeling?

ccdd- how are you?


----------



## hoping23

Notopt.... it went ok. They ended up doing some testing because i had been having some pains but everything came back normal. I have my plan for when we start. Probably in 2 months. 

How about you? Have you started yet?


----------



## notoptimistic

Which protocol will you be doing? I am doing the lupron luteal protocol. On Monday I go in for a blood test to confirm ovulation. If I have ovulated I start daily injections of lupron for at least 10 days, then I go for an ultrasound to see if I can start stimulating with follistim. I will be doing 3 injections a day once I get to the follistim - lupron and follistim in the morning and then follistim at night. I'm excited!! Glad your tests came back normal. Are you going to stick with your clinic?


----------



## ccdd

notoptimistic said:


> hoping23- how did your IVF consult go?
> 
> Lou - how are you feeling?
> 
> ccdd- how are you?

Hello hoping!! ;) I'm doing alright :) just came back from a holiday and now just taking a few months off :) will be doing acupuncture and taking both Chinese and western mess :) 

I will keep coming back to see BFP of you gals :) 

Baby dust!!, :)


----------



## ccdd

Hello Hoping and notopt, how are you ladies???

Any good news to share? I just want to let you gals know that this will be my last month to try naturally and if nothing happens will proceed to IVF in November... will go for 1st consultation on 13 Oct to find out our choices...

I hope everyone is well! :)

Baby dust!!!


----------



## notoptimistic

ccdd- Hi! Nice to hear from you again! Unfortunately, no good news to share. After three failed clomid/iui's, we went straight to IVF and failed with that too. Fortunately, I responded great to all the IVF meds and produced very high quality embryos, so I know egg quality isn't an issue and also they were able to freeze 13 embryos. My next cycle will be a lot easier because it involves a frozen embryo transfer - I don't need to go through another egg retrieval surgery, no injections, less monitoring. Fingers crossed! Good luck with your appointment on the 13th! Maybe we can be IVF cycle buddies. My AF isn't here yet so I can't start my FET cycle until it arrives.


----------



## ccdd

notoptimistic said:


> ccdd- Hi! Nice to hear from you again! Unfortunately, no good news to share. After three failed clomid/iui's, we went straight to IVF and failed with that too. Fortunately, I responded great to all the IVF meds and produced very high quality embryos, so I know egg quality isn't an issue and also they were able to freeze 13 embryos. My next cycle will be a lot easier because it involves a frozen embryo transfer - I don't need to go through another egg retrieval surgery, no injections, less monitoring. Fingers crossed! Good luck with your appointment on the 13th! Maybe we can be IVF cycle buddies. My AF isn't here yet so I can't start my FET cycle until it arrives.

I'm so sorry about the failed IVF... But like you said you have top graded eggs!!! :)I'm praying for you that you have sticky bean/beans the coming cycle! :) 

Thank you for your wishes!!! :) I will let you know about my cycle too!!!! :) I hope hoping is doing well too! I hope she is pregnant and not able to share till th baby's 12 week :) hehe


----------

